# Software 9.4 just hit my S3



## kucharsk

A handful of new features, including toggling of closed captions directly from the info screen, the ability to view the guide over programming, and the ability to play or delete a whole folder at once.

But do they fix bugs? Of course not.

This is the third or fourth release in a row where the resolution of the channel reported in the info banner when you change channels is actually the resolution of the _last_ channel you were watching.

I guess we'll also never be able to view stations with slightly bad PSIP data - something all my other ATSC receivers can do.

Someday&#8230;


----------



## wmcbrine

kucharsk said:


> A handful of new features, including toggling of closed captions directly from the info screen


Ah!



> _the ability to view the guide over programming,_


How is that new? Or do you mean it will now pop up over recordings, and not drop to Live TV?



> _and the ability to play or delete a whole folder at once._


Interesting!



> _But do they fix bugs? Of course not._


I'm sure they fixed lots of bugs. They just have a policy of not telling us what they are, for reasons they can't adequately explain. 



> _I guess we'll also never be able to view stations with slightly bad PSIP data - something all my other ATSC receivers can do._


You'll have to elaborate on that.


----------



## jy3

How about the lock ups?


----------



## jeffshome

I hope they fixed the Suggestion group is empty when it is not and frame advance being ignored.


----------



## wdpower

The OP said he had an S3, has any TiVo HD's gotten the update yet? I think I'll force a few conections tonight and see if I get it.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Hmm, I have an S3

I just checked mine, not on 9.4 yet, but did have a restart pending status.

rebooting it now and checking the software version.

Edit: 
This is definitely a service update, looks to be a big one too. This is taking longer then the last few.

I have been on a screen that says: 

"Preparing the service update.
This may take up to an hour, possibly longer."


For almost a half hour now.

I wonder if their is any chance this update includes the mpeg-4 support for youtube.


----------



## pomerlp

What is it with this forum? An update is released and the first person to report complains that bugs are not fixed.

Please tell me what bugs you are talking about. To the best of my knowledge right now my TiVo's are working just fine. I had a problem with Amazon Unbox but that got resolved.

Outside of that I have no complaints. I never look at the suggestion area so maybe I'm just not aware of that.

Edit: Just checked my S3. No update but suggestion are there, no problem.


----------



## LoREvanescence

> Subject: You have a new service update!
> From: The TiVo Team
> Date: Tue 7/15
> 
> Congrats! You've just received the Summer 2008 TiVo Service Update for TiVo HD and Series 3 DVRs, including these new enhancements to your TiVo Experience:
> 
> *Play or Delete a Folder
> Play or delete an entire folder of programs with a single button press (including kids shows, music videos ext). Highlight a folder and press PLAY to play all the shows in sequence. Pres CLEAR to delete the entire folder.
> 
> *Browse the Guide Any Time
> Press the GUIDE button to display the program guide over what you're watching: live TV, a previously recorded program, or even a video download.
> 
> *Jump Forward in the Guide
> When the Guide is on-screen, press the ADVANCE to jump 24 hours ahead. Press INSTANT REPLAY to go back 24 hours.
> 
> *Find a Station in the Guide
> Now you can search for a station "call sign" within the Guide, e.g. KQED, WPIX, MSNBC. When viewing the program guide, press ENTER to bring up Guide Options, then SELECT Find by call sign.
> 
> *Toggle Closed Captioning On and Off
> The Closed Captioning icon in the Channel Banner now toggles closed captioning on and off.
> 
> *Review Thumb Ratings
> To display a list of all programs that you have rated, select Find Programs, then TiVo Suggestions. Press ENTER to bring up the Review Thumbs screen
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -The TiVo Team


The version number is: 9.4.L6.01-2-648

I'm going to play around with this new release and see if I can find anything else and let you all know how the new features work=)


----------



## andyf

Waiting for the Series 2 folks to find this thread and wondering why they don't get these features.


----------



## RoyK

andyf said:


> Waiting for the Series 2 folks to find this thread and wondering why they don't get these features.


This S2 owner is praying that they leave his units the heck alone....


----------



## ADG

The "Guide" changes are most welcome.


----------



## wmcbrine

wdpower said:


> The OP said he had an S3, has any TiVo HD's gotten the update yet? I think I'll force a few conections tonight and see if I get it.


If you don't get it the first time, there's no point in forcing a connection again for another day or so. It won't make it come any faster.

I tried a forced call this morning; no luck. Also, the priority page is still showing 9.3. Anyway, I'm pretty sure they're now in the "post-beta, pre-wide-release testing" phase, or whatever they call it. Only a few will get it now.


----------



## LoREvanescence

ADG said:


> The "Guide" changes are most welcome.


Yes, the most definitely are.

The Find by Call Sign is sweet too. I can see where it would be very very useful. If you are hooked up to digital cable and want to find a station you do not watch often and don't know where it is with out looking through the guide or you channel line up. It's quick too. It starts to display matches right away to the right of the text input box. And it will ding and go to the correct station once only one possible match is found. For example, when testing it. I only had to Type WM to get it to go to WMUR.

It also list the channel number location, and the program source such as Antenna. When you hit enter on the highlighted channel, it brings you to that location in the guide.

Also, being able to view the guide while playing back records. It works like a charm.

This release for me seems to be really stable, and any bugs that I did have, such as channels that keep coming back after I unchecked them in channels I receive seem to be gone=) I'm very happy with this release, great job TiVo:up:


----------



## LoREvanescence

I just want to report I found something that will cheer you all up!

Under menu there is now and option called:

Remote, CableCARD, & Devices (I don't remember it saying Devices, though it may have)

Under this menu set there is an option for a "Tuning Adapter"

This menu item gives me a generic page that says No Tuning Adapter:

Some cable providers require a Tuning Adapter for the DVR to receive all channels in your subscription package.

For more information on Tuning Adapters and Switched Digital Video please visit http://tivo.com/switched.

For more information on the need for and availability of a Tuning Adappter, please contact your cable provider.

Another thing that is under this section
Network Remote Control

"The network remote control feature allows your TiVo Digiral Media Recorder to be intergrated with home automation and entertainment control devices on your network. These device include touch panel remotes and other devices that are configured to work with TiVo's network based remote control protocol. This setting will be enabled by your home entertainment or home automation installer."

It is disabled by default


----------



## moyekj

Looking forwards to getting these 4 features!


> *Browse the Guide Any Time
> Press the GUIDE button to display the program guide over what you're watching: live TV, a *previously recorded program, or even a video download*.
> 
> *Jump Forward in the Guide
> When the Guide is on-screen, *press the ADVANCE to jump 24 hours ahead. Press INSTANT REPLAY to go back 24 hours.*
> 
> **Toggle Closed Captioning On and Off*
> The Closed Captioning icon in the Channel Banner now toggles closed captioning on and off.





> I just want to report I found something that will cheer you all up!
> Under menu there is now and option called:
> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices
> Under this menu there is an option for a *"Tuning Adapter"*


P.S. Hope the "Freeze" problem has been fixed for THD users.


----------



## fallingwater

LoREvanescence said:


> The version number is: 9.4.L6.01-2-648


**Browse the Guide Any Time
Press the GUIDE button to display the program guide over what you're watching: live TV, a previously recorded program, or even a video download.*

If TiVo carried the above concept forward and allowed users to select as default a mode of operation which optimizes either watching TV as TiVo was designed and optimized for, totally time shifted, OR watch it in the more casual manner that Cable Co. DVRs are optimized for, live with trick play, how would TiVo's revenue stream be compromised in any way?

Rather than selling that watching TiVo your (its) way is superior, sell TiVo's versatility and reliability no matter how it's used and let users decide! (Perhaps even throw in a simplistic but reassuring Free Space Indicator.)

Hardcore TiVolutionaries could select with one click to use TiVo precisely as they do now while less committed or newby users would, unless opting for TiVo's traditional mode, hear a program's audio continue when searching, setting up future recordings, or utilizing any of TiVo's various other menus.


----------



## Tazznum1

Mine updated and then it went to the grey/black screen about the cable cards. Then it goes to Now Playing screen and is frozen. About 10 minutes later after many attempts to get it to go to live tv, it is freezing and jumping. So I restart it by unplugging it since it was completely frozen on the Now Playing, except nothing was there.

I think it's DEAD. It's a lifetime sub on a Series 3 HD Tivo model that is a little over a year old. I know Tivo well and had a series 1 and 2 before this one. I'm really upset about it and wonder if it was the new service update since it died right after it.


----------



## MickeS

Those new functions sound great. Hopefully some bug fixes too...


----------



## DBLClick

I would be happy if they would just fix the Freeze and reboot issue. It make my tivo useless.


----------



## LoREvanescence

> *Jump Forward in the Guide
> When the Guide is on-screen, press the ADVANCE to jump 24 hours ahead. Press INSTANT REPLAY to go back 24 hours.


Just a little FYI I found. If you are using the live guide style and not the grid. Your highlighted program has to be over on the left side of the guide. If you are over on the right side where it lists the next 8 programs it will just go BONK.

It works really nice to speed though the guide though, I love it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

fallingwater said:


> *Hardcore TiVolutionaries could select with one click to use TiVo precisely as they do now while less committed or newby users would, unless opting for TiVo's traditional mode, hear a program's audio continue when searching, setting up future recordings, or utilizing any of TiVo's various other menus.*


*

so if i was in menus with that setting then I would always be hearing the live TV buffer audio on the active tuner.  That sounds useful for maybe the news or talk shows or music videos but sounds downright annoying when some horror movie or other show that would throw out wild sounds that vary in intensity is on..*


----------



## fallingwater

ZeoTiVo said:


> so if i was in menus with that setting then I would *always* be hearing the live TV buffer audio on the active tuner.  That sounds useful for maybe the news or talk shows or music videos but sounds downright annoying when some horror movie or other show that would throw out wild sounds that vary in intensity is on..


The mute button would continue to work regardless of default of course.

Your objection, which many hardcore TiVo users share, is precisely why selecting audio override and related options would properly be a one time user selection of TiVo's default modus operandi which wouldn't require constant fiddling with.

I'd prefer it and I'm sure an unknown but sizable proportion of TiVo users, especially new customers, would appreciate having such a choice as well.


----------



## LoREvanescence

tootal2 said:


> It also has youtube


Where? I don't see it on mine. YouTube doesn't appear to be released to the boxes yet at least for me.


----------



## MickeS

tootal2 said:


> It also has youtube


If that's the "real" youtube, that should mean they have enabled mpeg-4 decoding. I wonder if that's the case.


----------



## AdmiralTivo

Any word on if this is supposed to also address the S3 freeze/reboot issue?


----------



## LoREvanescence

MickeS said:


> If that's the "real" youtube, that should mean they have enabled mpeg-4 decoding. I wonder if that's the case.


I was wondering if that was the case with this release.

There is no way to test it though until the real youtube is released onto our boxes, or a update to tivo desktop is released.

The current tivo desktop, 2.6.1 still will convert all mpeg-4's on transfer. However, Tivo did say in another thread there is a new version of tivo desktop coming out this month (but don't hold that to them). I wonder if this is for the ability to transfer mpeg-4s.

It makes me wonder. This update took about 40 minutes to install on my S3.


----------



## jrm01

I got the update on my THD last night, but not on my S3.

Interestingly, last night Comcast made a major lineup change, moving 8 channels from analog to digital, adding 4 HD channels and adding 3 Digital channels. The updates were recognized and noted on my S3, but not on my THD. Coincidence?


----------



## LoREvanescence

jrm01 said:


> I got the update on my THD last night, but not on my S3.
> 
> Interestingly, last night Comcast made a major lineup change, moving 8 channels from analog to digital, adding 4 HD channels and adding 3 Digital channels. The updates were recognized and noted on my S3, but not on my THD. Coincidence?


Try forcing a connection on your THD. The updated guide information should be available for it now if your S3 got it, it probably just missed it either because it connected before the update was posted or what not.


----------



## jrm01

LoREvanescence said:


> I just want to report I found something that will cheer you all up!
> 
> Under menu there is now and option called:
> 
> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices (I don't remember it saying Devices, though it may have)
> 
> Under this menu set there is an option for a "Tuning Adapter"
> 
> This menu item gives me a generic page that says No Tuning Adapter:


It said Devices before (external storage).

Also, if you go into Diagnostics (which now is called DVR Diagnostics) and check the cablecard status portion it has a new field labeled Tuner Adaptor. Mine says: none.


----------



## Tivoli

DBLClick said:


> I would be happy if they would just fix the Freeze and reboot issue. It make my tivo useless.


Did you install a new Hard drive or use an external HD? I have an external drive and I am pretty sure it has been having problems more after I install the external HD.


----------



## pomerlp

Tivoli said:


> Did you install a new Hard drive or use an external HD? I have an external drive and I am pretty sure it has been having problems more after I install the external HD.


I have eSATAs on both units and the only freeze issue I ever have is broadcast related. It has nothing to do with TiVo.

I'm not saying people who have these problems are not telling the truth, but when I see a picture freeze and I call my buddy and say turn to channel 5 and he says he sees it too I know it's a broadcast issue. He has OTA and no TiVo.


----------



## pomerlp

LoREvanescence said:


> I just want to report I found something that will cheer you all up!
> 
> Under menu there is now and option called:
> 
> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices (I don't remember it saying Devices, though it may have)
> 
> Under this menu set there is an option for a "Tuning Adapter"
> 
> This menu item gives me a generic page that says No Tuning Adapter:
> 
> Some cable providers require a Tuning Adapter for the DVR to receive all channels in your subscription package.
> 
> For more information on Tuning Adapters and Switched Digital Video please visit http://tivo.com/switched.
> 
> For more information on the need for and availability of a Tuning Adappter, please contact your cable provider.
> 
> Another thing that is under this section
> Network Remote Control
> 
> "The network remote control feature allows your TiVo Digiral Media Recorder to be intergrated with home automation and entertainment control devices on your network. These device include touch panel remotes and other devices that are configured to work with TiVo's network based remote control protocol. This setting will be enabled by your home entertainment or home automation installer."
> 
> It is disabled by default


Bless you. This is the most wonderful thing to hear. Thank you.:up:


----------



## echoout

Awesome! Man, the college football season gets rolling in 6 weeks or so. I wonder what the chances are of getting the resolver resolved by then!!??



LoREvanescence said:


> I just want to report I found something that will cheer you all up!


----------



## scandia101

wmcbrine said:


> I'm pretty sure they're now in the "post-beta, pre-wide-release testing" phase, or whatever they call it. Only a few will get it now.


Made obvious by the L6 in the software version number.

9.4.L6.01-2-648


----------



## mazman

Does the update fix the issue HDMI handshake issue of losing the picture when the resolution changes?


----------



## DBLClick

Yes, but I believe the problem is more related to the 9.3a software on the HD unit. I can try without it.


----------



## davezatz

I've been in touch with TiVo and confirmed the initial, early rollout has begun... They expect to hit all S3/THD units by the end of the month. Wonder if the S2 is only getting maintenance fixes going forward (like IR codes for digital-to-analog converters).


----------



## MickeS

davezatz said:


> I've been in touch with TiVo and confirmed the initial, early rollout has begun... They expect to hit all S3/THD units by the end of the month. Wonder if the S2 is only getting maintenance fixes going forward (like IR codes for digital-to-analog converters).


I wish the S2 would at least get a fix for the 16:9 aspect ratio bug, but I guess that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## jmpage2

DBLClick said:


> I would be happy if they would just fix the Freeze and reboot issue. It make my tivo useless.


I doubt the device is useless as you say or you would not be wasting your time here. Yes, the freeze is annoying (mine does it maybe once every month or two) but it hardly changes the fact that my Tivo HD is the best DVR I've ever used and I've used about all of them.

We should be happy that they are continuing to support these boxes with SDV support, additional features, etc, rather than doing six months of updates and then abandoning the product, which is what *MOST* companies do!


----------



## miller890

> *Review Thumb Ratings
> To display a list of all programs that you have rated, select Find Programs, then TiVo Suggestions. Press ENTER to bring up the Review Thumbs screen


It shows *everything* you have ever recorded that have thumbs. Had to do a little clean up there.


----------



## richsadams

Tazznum1 said:


> Mine updated and then it went to the grey/black screen about the cable cards. Then it goes to Now Playing screen and is frozen. About 10 minutes later after many attempts to get it to go to live tv, it is freezing and jumping. So I restart it by unplugging it since it was completely frozen on the Now Playing, except nothing was there.
> 
> I think it's DEAD. It's a lifetime sub on a Series 3 HD Tivo model that is a little over a year old. I know Tivo well and had a series 1 and 2 before this one. I'm really upset about it and wonder if it was the new service update since it died right after it.


Sorry to hear that the most recent software upgrade caused your TiVo to give up. AFAIK, yours is the first on v9.4x, but upgrades are historically notorious for causing problems for some. (Usually only a few, but v9.3x caused more issues than normal.)

You could give a couple of TiVo's built in diagnostic/repair programs called Kickstarts a try. Otherwise, it sounds like a new hard drive may be in your future.

If the Kickstarts don't cut it a DIY hard drive upgrade using Instant Cake is probably the least expensive and your lifetime sub will continue intact.


----------



## Philtho

I always use the guide button to quickly jump out of whatever it is I am watching and get right to the TV station with the guide showing. With these new changes it sounds like if I'm watching something pre-recorded or get lost in a menu, and I hit the guide button, the guide will just show up and wont let me automatically jump to live TV.

Is there a way to disable this? It is something I am very used to and if I hit guide, I WANT TO be jumped out of what I'm watching.

I don't know if this is a silly request, am I the only one who has gotten used to doing this? I can't handle change! Thats why I stuck with TiVo for the past decade!

I would also like to know if HDMI handshaking has been improved. I've been using component because for whatever reason the TiVo takes around 5 seconds to do a handshake. None of my other HDMI devices do this, they instantly switch over and display video and sound.


----------



## kmill14

davezatz said:


> I've been in touch with TiVo and confirmed the initial, early rollout has begun... They expect to hit all S3/THD units by the end of the month. Wonder if the S2 is only getting maintenance fixes going forward (like IR codes for digital-to-analog converters).


Zatz,

Did you confirm if a new TiVo Desktop version is coming out as well? It does not appear that this Summer Release helps support YouTube in any way by itself (or Amazon HD downloads for that matter).


----------



## moyekj

Philtho said:


> I always use the guide button to quickly jump out of whatever it is I am watching and get right to the TV station with the guide showing. With these new changes it sounds like if I'm watching something pre-recorded or get lost in a menu, and I hit the guide button, the guide will just show up and wont let me automatically jump to live TV.
> 
> Is there a way to disable this? It is something I am very used to and if I hit guide, I WANT TO be jumped out of what I'm watching.


 You can still do what you want but now in 2 steps instead of 1: *Live TV, Guide* (or define a remote macro to do it in 1 step if you use a macro capable remote)
Personally I hardly ever want to watch Live TV so this new default suits me much better. As a bonus one can now schedule recordings from the guide without ever interrupting recorded playback.


----------



## davezatz

kmill14 said:


> Did you confirm if a new TiVo Desktop version is coming out as well? It does not appear that this Summer Release helps support YouTube in any way by itself


I didn't ask. I *suspect* the core technology needed to power YouTube-direct-to-TiVo is in this update (without requiring a Desktop update). I also *suspect* TiVo make an announcement when they're ready to flip the switch.


----------



## steve614

> It looks like TiVo's 9.4 Summer Update has been released *ahead of schedule*


http://gizmodo.com/5025472/tivo-94-summer-update-hitting-boxes-this-month

Does this mean they didn't test it? 

I hope not.


----------



## 1283

steve614 said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5025472/tivo-94-summer-update-hitting-boxes-this-month


"this update should hit your box as a total surprise while you're sleeping" -- not if you sleep with your TiVo unplugged.


----------



## morac

LoREvanescence said:


> *Toggle Closed Captioning On and Off
> The Closed Captioning icon in the Channel Banner now toggles closed captioning on and off.


I'm really surprised they implemented since a number of people have been asking for this for a long time. I had given up hope that they would do this so I am pleasantly surprised that they did.

That and the browse guide and any time are the two features I like best.


----------



## Donbadabon

Check your buffer too. It should have increased from 30 minutes to 1 hour.


----------



## MickeS

Donbadabon said:


> Check your buffer too. It should have increased from 30 minutes to 1 hour.


Awesome. But I hope that means they fixed the live buffer bug otherwise I will end up with half hour shows that might take up 3x the amount of space that's necessary...


----------



## webin

LoREvanescence said:


> *Review Thumb Ratings
> To display a list of all programs that you have rated, select Find Programs, then TiVo Suggestions. Press ENTER to bring up the Review Thumbs screen


That's a welcome change... I always wondered why there was no interface to see what thumbs you'd handed out.... even back in the Series 1 days. For a while (when I was more anal about this sort of thing), I actually tried writing down everything I rated.


----------



## tevoisseur

I like the play folder feature. I just wish that it would have downloaded for me.


----------



## Deanq4

Donbadabon said:


> Check your buffer too. It should have increased from 30 minutes to 1 hour.


wow, did not see that coming!

hope they fixed the freezing issue


----------



## tevoisseur

I'm not sure that this is a good thing. Now, it would seem that my already small drive on Tivo HD would clear out shows that I have not watched yet.



Donbadabon said:


> Check your buffer too. It should have increased from 30 minutes to 1 hour.


----------



## Donbadabon

tevoisseur said:


> I'm not sure that this is a good thing. Now, it would seem that my already small drive on Tivo HD would clear out shows that I have not watched yet.


No worries. The buffer will never erase something you've recorded.


----------



## tevoisseur

true, but won't that mean that I have less space to allocate for the shows that 'I' want to record?



Donbadabon said:


> No worries. The buffer will never erase something you've recorded.


----------



## moyekj

Donbadabon said:


> Check your buffer too. It should have increased from 30 minutes to 1 hour.


 Where does that information come from? Something I missed?


----------



## bigpatky

i saw that the update was waiting for a restart, so i did a restart. it powered up and said it was getting ready to install an update. after a few minutes, my tv acted like there was nothing connected through the hdmi port. it's been 2 hours and my tivo box is still flashing green and i get nothing on the tv. i don't want to unplug my tivo while it is doing an update so i'm waiting on hold with tivo tech support. sounds like they're busy tonight. anyone have any advice? (it's a tivo hd, not series 3.


----------



## erick0305

I didn't recieve it yet. I am on 9.3a is it sent day by day?


----------



## TrueTurbo

bigpatky said:


> i saw that the update was waiting for a restart, so i did a restart. it powered up and said it was getting ready to install an update. after a few minutes, my tv acted like there was nothing connected through the hdmi port. it's been 2 hours and my tivo box is still flashing green and i get nothing on the tv. i don't want to unplug my tivo while it is doing an update so i'm waiting on hold with tivo tech support. sounds like they're busy tonight. anyone have any advice? (it's a tivo hd, not series 3.


I had the 'flashing green light' and blank screen after I rebooted my TiVoHD once. It will never move out of that state unless you take action. In my case, I did just unplug it and wait a handful of seconds. When I plugged the power back in, it powered up and updated itself fine, just like normal.


----------



## bigpatky

TrueTurbo said:


> I had the 'flashing green light' and blank screen after I rebooted my TiVoHD once. It will never move out of that state unless you take action. In my case, I did just unplug it and wait a handful of seconds. When I plugged the power back in, it powered up and updated itself fine, just like normal.


hmm...i just got a hold of tech support. i explained everything and the guy said he hadn't heard of it before. he put me on hold to find out if anyone else had. he'll probably end up telling me to do exactly what you did.

edit: the guy finally told me to power cycle. i did it and the update installed without any issues. i'm enjoying the update although it's not a lot that i notice.


----------



## George Cifranci

erick0305 said:


> I didn't recieve it yet. I am on 9.3a is it sent day by day?


Based on the numbering of the software release they are in the early stages of rolling it out. They will send it to a few boxes to see how it goes and then roll it out to more people if it works out ok. So you may or may not see it for a while.


----------



## erick0305

That sucks. It is not much of an update but I am looking forward to deleting my whole delete folder at once and looking at the channel guide during a recording. That was the only two things I didn't like about my TIVO HD.


----------



## etz

I wonder if you can undelete an entire folder at once after you accidentally delete it.


----------



## mdedmon

PLEASE tell me that this update is also for the series 2. Anyone know? Mine currently is running 9.31.

Thanks!


----------



## CuriousMark

mdedmon said:


> PLEASE tell me that this update is also for the series 2. Anyone know? Mine currently is running 9.31.
> 
> Thanks!


Nope.


----------



## richsadams

erick0305 said:


> I didn't recieve it yet. I am on 9.3a is it sent day by day?


As George mentions, yes upgrades are sent throughout the day and in a graduated fashion which allows TiVo to gauge any issues based on support calls. The first two weeks are usually slow going. After two weeks a new priority page usually appears as well. Once they are confident that things are "stable" the flood gates are opened. IIRC TiVoStephen (or was it Jerry?) noted that upgrades are sent Monday through Thursday but not on Saturday and Sunday. Once you receive the upgrade TiVo will automatically reboot and install it at 2 a.m. local time. If you note "Pending Restart" on this screen or this screen, you can reboot it and it will install immediately.


----------



## socrplyr

whoops


----------



## Roderigo

MickeS said:


> Awesome. But I hope that means they fixed the live buffer bug otherwise I will end up with half hour shows that might take up 3x the amount of space that's necessary...


Unlikely this one's going to get fixed, at that's how tivo boxes have worked *forever*


----------



## rainwater

Roderigo said:


> Unlikely this one's going to get fixed, at that's how tivo boxes have worked *forever*


It actually changed with the introduction of the S3. They are using different sized blocks now, so you may see much longer recordings than you use to years ago when recording from live tv.


----------



## Donbadabon

moyekj said:


> Where does that information come from? Something I missed?


I see it right on my screen. The live buffer covers 1 full hour.


----------



## mattack

jeffshome said:


> I hope they fixed the Suggestion group is empty when it is not


Are you referring to the problem that can occur for *any* group (as far as I can tell) if Now Playing is sorted by date for example, and then you delete the newest show? Then when you get back to the group it thinks it's empty?

This is a really annoying bug, but I think it's because "Now Playing" has been essentially resorted, since the newest item isn't there anymore, but the 'current display' still thinks that's where you are...

at least that's how I see it, anthropomorphizing the Tivo.


----------



## Roderigo

rainwater said:


> It actually changed with the introduction of the S3. They are using different sized blocks now, so you may see much longer recordings than you use to years ago when recording from live tv.


Ok - that's true... I wasn't precise enough in my post... This has been the way things have worked forever, but it's much more noticeable when recording SD on an HD capable tivo box since they use larger block sizes (designed for HD content). What would have been 2-3 minutes before the start of a recording can now be 20 minutes of a low-bandwidth SD recording. Hmm. I wonder how much Music Choice you'd get (since I think those channels are the lowest bandwidth ones on my cable system).


----------



## MickeS

Roderigo said:


> Unlikely this one's going to get fixed, at that's how tivo boxes have worked *forever*


They most certainly have not (as I explained in the thread).


----------



## moyekj

Donbadabon said:


> I see it right on my screen. The live buffer covers 1 full hour.


 Interesting. Is that for SD channel, HD channel or regardless? (and I assume on both tuners?)


----------



## astrohip

*Delete a Folder
Delete an entire folder of programs with a single button press. Highlight a folder and press CLEAR to delete the entire folder.



etz said:


> I wonder if you can undelete an entire folder at once after you accidentally delete it.


This actually scares me quite a bit. I have a few folders with LOTS of recordings; my "2.5 Men" has 43 at the moment. And if I accidentally hit CLEAR while on that folder, I lose 43 recordings? (1) Do I have to recover them one at a time? (2) What if it overflows my RD Folder, and I permanently lose some of them?

This appears to be a dangerous concept. I've gone on delete rampages before, and it's not that hard to open a Folder, and just keep clicking Clear. I'd rather do that 10-15 times, than accidentally lose a recording.

One of my S3s is reloading now. I'm looking forward to the many improvements--one hour buffer, almost instant caption toggling, guide browsing & quick time advancement, etc. Thanks TiVo! :up::up:


----------



## JYoung

Donbadabon said:


> I see it right on my screen. The live buffer covers 1 full hour.





moyekj said:


> Interesting. Is that for SD channel, HD channel or regardless? (and I assume on both tuners?)


Confirmed.
1 hour buffer for SD and HD on each tuner.

I got it for my TiVo HD but not my Series 3 yet.


----------



## wmcbrine

morac said:


> I'm really surprised they implemented [easier closed caption toggling] since a number of people have been asking for this for a long time. I had given up hope that they would do this so I am pleasantly surprised that they did.


They had already improved the interface a bit: it used to be that you had to go through the main menu to get to the CC settings, until they made the CC menu available through Info. And it sounds like it could still use improvement, if you can toggle CC "directly from Info", but not with a single button press, as on most CC-capable devices. But I guess they don't have any spare buttons lying around on the remotes, so this may be as good as it gets.



astrohip said:


> This actually scares me quite a bit. I have a few folders with LOTS of recordings; my "2.5 Men" has 43 at the moment. And if I accidentally hit CLEAR while on that folder, I lose 43 recordings? (1) Do I have to recover them one at a time? (2) What if it overflows my RD Folder, and I permanently lose some of them?


There's no way to "overflow" the RD folder, so that's not an issue. I expect they might ask for confirmation on folder deletes, too. Can anyone with 9.4 comment?


----------



## Bierboy

wmcbrine said:


> .... it used to be that you had to go through the main menu to get to the CC settings, until they made the CC menu available through Info.....


I don't believe that's true. As I recall, I've always been able to access CC through the info screen. And I use CCs all the time, so I think I would remember if it were more difficult to access them at some point in time.


----------



## astrohip

It took 18 minutes for my S3 to completely reload & reboot.

A few comments...

* Captions do toggle on the Info screen, but it doesn't instantly clear itself. When you toggle, you either have to press Clear, or wait for it to time-out. I will guess 99.98% of the time when you toggle captions you will want to instantly go back to your show. They should have made it clear & return. (But I'm appreciative of the improvement!)

* Pressing Info in the past has always made captions disappear. Still does. But if you toggle captions on, they will start appearing instantly, even before the info screen times out. :up:

* When you press Live TV to switch between your two tuners, there is an extra banner flicker that wasn't there before.

* The day advance using the guide is FANTASTIC. I do this manually all the time; this will be a real time-saver.

* Can't confirm the one hour buffer, as it's only been about 15 minutes so far. But this was a much needed tweak.

Several of these updates are clearly intended to bring some old-line TiVo functions more inline with cable DVR functions. 

When I mentioned this update to my wife (her S3 hasn't rec'd it yet), she asked about the details. Most of it is no biggie to her, but when I mentioned the "View Guide while watching a recording", she said "Finally!". One of her biggest complaints. And one of the things that never bothered me. One man's ceiling is another man's floor.


----------



## astrohip

wmcbrine said:


> They had already improved the interface a bit: it used to be that you had to go through the main menu to get to the CC settings, until they made the CC menu available through Info.





Bierboy said:


> I don't believe that's true. As I recall, I've always been able to access CC through the info screen. And I use CCs all the time, so I think I would remember if it were more difficult to access them at some point in time.


+1. It's always been there AKAIK.


----------



## astrohip

wmcbrine said:


> There's no way to "overflow" the RD folder, so that's not an issue.


I know what you're thinking--since there was room for a show in the NP List, there has to be room for it in the RD Folder. But there is a weird algorithm in the delete process that can cause a problem.

It clears the RD Folder by date recorded, not deleted. So if you delete a very old recording, it is possible it will bypass the RD Folder and just *poof*.


wmcbrine said:


> I expect they might ask for confirmation on folder deletes, too. Can anyone with 9.4 comment?


Just tried it (living dangerously, ain't I? ). It asks for confirmation. This makes it a very handy feature, with basically no downside. :up:


----------



## etz

Can you delete the entire Suggestions folder in one shot?

How about the Recently Deleted folder? Lots of people ask about being able to do that, although I've never really felt the need.


----------



## sleedawg

Got the upgrade on the HD this morning but not the S3 yet. The update killed my HD. My TV wouldn't display anything. I did a hard reboot by pulling the plug and I got the Tivo screen "Please wait screen" but never got to the intro or anything else. Nada. Came back later tonight (after work) and pulled the plug again and checked all the cable connections (external drive, USB, HDMI) rebooted again and it came up. Go figure.


----------



## kucharsk

pomerlp said:


> Please tell me what bugs you are talking about. To the best of my knowledge right now my TiVo's are working just fine. I had a problem with Amazon Unbox but that got resolved.


Reread my original post:



> This is the third or fourth release in a row where the resolution of the channel reported in the info banner when you change channels is actually the resolution of the _last_ channel you were watching.


So as an example, one station I receive has 9.1 in 1080i and 9.2 in 480i. When I switch from 9.1 to 9.2 the banner for 9.2 reports the resolution as 1080i; when I change back to 9.1 the banner for 9.1 reports the resolution as 480i.

Also, my PSIP complaint - if a station has PSIP data wrong (e.g. a VPID of 0 or an incorrect VPID), the S3 will show proper signal strength but only a grey screen.

All my other ATSC receivers assume a "baseline" VPID if the PSIP data is bad or missing.


----------



## frantishak

Somebody has to ask -- is there in-the-clear QAM support in this upgrade? I am talking about the guide data for QAM ... It is almost 3 years now since I first asked about it


----------



## cramer

etz said:


> I wonder if you can undelete an entire folder at once after you accidentally delete it.


Nope. And you aren't the only one to complain about  However, you do have to confirm a folder deletion, so in theory, it should never be by accident.


----------



## 1283

frantishak said:


> It is almost 3 years now since I first asked about it


S3 was released less than 2 years ago.


----------



## jrm01

JYoung said:


> Confirmed.
> 1 hour buffer for SD and HD on each tuner.
> 
> I got it for my TiVo HD but not my Series 3 yet.


Not on my THD (with 9.4). Although the status bar is one hour in length, the green bar is only 1/2 hour in length. It just keeps shifting forward in the one-hour status bar, 1/2 hour length maintained at all times.


----------



## Donbadabon

jrm01 said:


> Not on my THD (with 9.4). Although the status bar is one hour in length, the green bar is only 1/2 hour in length. It just keeps shifting forward in the one-hour status bar, 1/2 hour length maintained at all times.


Maybe you had a recording that just completed on that channel or something?

Mine is definitely 1 full hour. Green bar covers the full scale, and I am able to rewind all the way back 1 hour.


----------



## jrm01

Donbadabon said:


> Maybe you had a recording that just completed on that channel or something?
> 
> Mine is definitely 1 full hour. Green bar covers the full scale, and I am able to rewind all the way back 1 hour.


No, I have the full half hour green bar and it just keeps shifting to the right, maintaining the 1/2 hour length.


----------



## andyf

jrm01 said:


> No, I have the full half hour green bar and it just keeps shifting to the right, maintaining the 1/2 hour length.


jrm01 is correct. Wile the bar shows the current hour you are in, it is only filled in for a half an hour. I checked this morning.


----------



## Donbadabon

I must have a different version that you all then. lol


----------



## fallingwater

Too bad that (at least for most users) the buffer remains at 30 mins. as always. Had my hopes up!

Here's a stupid question:

I never record Suggestions, in part because I don't want TiVo to change tuners unexpectedly. I fully understand that recorded Suggestions don't use up any available space on TiVo's HDD. My question is, can a recorded Suggestion be kept for a designated time or even 'until I delete' using the same options that are available for all other recordings? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## socrplyr

fallingwater said:


> Too bad that (at least for most users) the buffer remains at 30 mins. as always. Had my hopes up!
> 
> Here's a stupid question:
> 
> I never record Suggestions, in part because I don't want TiVo to change tuners unexpectedly. I fully understand that recorded Suggestions don't use up any available space on TiVo's HDD. My question is, can a recorded Suggestion be kept for a designated time or even 'until I delete' using the same options that are available for all other recordings?
> 
> Thanks for any info!


Yes, you can go in and change how long it is kept for. This will effectively make it like any other recording you have.


----------



## tootal2

is 9.4 s3 and hd only?


----------



## socrplyr

tootal2 said:


> is 9.4 s3 and hd only?


Looks like that, at least for now anyways. I think the real beef behind this update is SDV Tuning (also possibly some back end youtube stuff), which is S3/HD only. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the other smaller features (CC, Guide over recorded program) show up in a later update for the S2, but I wouldn't hold my breath.
Josh


----------



## Darthnice

If you have 9.4 on your S3/HD and 9.3 on your S2, have you been able to transfer SD shows between them? I know in the past all the versions had to be the same to do the transfers.

(I've got 1 HD, 1 S3, and 2 S2s...)


----------



## cluelesspa

kucharsk said:


> So as an example, one station I receive has 9.1 in 1080i and 9.2 in 480i. When I switch from 9.1 to 9.2 the banner for 9.2 reports the resolution as 1080i; when I change back to 9.1 the banner for 9.1 reports the resolution as 480i.


if you hit Info again it will show the correct resolution. I noticed this on my s3 HD and if I click info after I am on the new channel it fixes and reports the correct resolution.


----------



## aaronwt

jrm01 said:


> No, I have the full half hour green bar and it just keeps shifting to the right, maintaining the 1/2 hour length.


+1 
with my TiVoHD that has the update.
Only one box, out of my seven units, got the update.


----------



## rcr2

I believe I got the update while I was away, as I turned on the TV and my THD was claiming no input. I checked the cabling and all was OK, so I just hit 'LiveTV' to switch the cable card input and a show came up. I then swapped back and still had 'no input' so I manually changed the channel to something else and suddenly the picture came in.

Odd, but both tuners seem to be working fine now. I'll have to check to see if the new version came in on it, and if my S3 got it, as well.


----------



## bigpatky

+1 on only 1/2 hour buffer. the bar is an hour in length, with 15 minute increments, but the green recorded buffer is only 1/2 an hour and it shifts within the 1 hour bar.


----------



## MickeS

bigpatky said:


> +1 on only 1/2 hour buffer. the bar is an hour in length, with 15 minute increments, but the green recorded buffer is only 1/2 an hour and it shifts within the 1 hour bar.


Might this depend on how much available recording space there is?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

etz said:


> Can you delete the entire Suggestions folder in one shot?
> 
> How about the Recently Deleted folder? Lots of people ask about being able to do that, although I've never really felt the need.


nope. Those are "different" folders then recorded show folders. Since the shows do get deleted from there first when room is needed automatically then "cleaning them up" is just obsessive and not really needed, so why should TiVo spend time on those


----------



## ZeoTiVo

MickeS said:


> Might this depend on how much available recording space there is?


 nope, the buffer has not changed at all.


----------



## d_anders

cramer said:


> (QAM mapping) Nope. And you aren't the only one to complain about  However, you do have to confirm a folder deletion, so in theory, it should never be by accident.


Being able to play a grouping of shows all at once sequentially (aka/similar to save to vcr/recorder a number of shows at a time) has been requested since TiVo's release in 1999/2000. So don't fret, it only took 8-9 years to give us partially what we've been asking for .

Now if we could "create" our own folders and move shows to them (manually or automatically), that would finally deliver on that request.


----------



## 59er

fallingwater said:


> I never record Suggestions, in part because I don't want TiVo to change tuners unexpectedly. I fully understand that recorded Suggestions don't use up any available space on TiVo's HDD. My question is, can a recorded Suggestion be kept for a designated time or even 'until I delete' using the same options that are available for all other recordings?





socrplyr said:


> Yes, you can go in and change how long it is kept for. This will effectively make it like any other recording you have.


Once you change the KEEP UNTIL date, the program will be moved out of the Suggestions folder.


----------



## MickeS

ZeoTiVo said:


> nope, the buffer has not changed at all.


Some say it has though?


----------



## MasterCephus

So can someone post a list of all the enhancements in this update that is confirmed? I am seeing a lot of stuff that people seem to be saying isn't there...


----------



## socrplyr

MasterCephus said:


> So can someone post a list of all the enhancements in this update that is confirmed? I am seeing a lot of stuff that people seem to be saying isn't there...


All that seems to be confirmed is:


> Subject: You have a new service update!
> From: The TiVo Team
> Date: Tue 7/15
> 
> Congrats! You've just received the Summer 2008 TiVo Service Update for TiVo HD and Series 3 DVRs, including these new enhancements to your TiVo Experience:
> 
> *Play or Delete a Folder
> Play or delete an entire folder of programs with a single button press (including kids shows, music videos ext). Highlight a folder and press PLAY to play all the shows in sequence. Pres CLEAR to delete the entire folder.
> 
> *Browse the Guide Any Time
> Press the GUIDE button to display the program guide over what you're watching: live TV, a previously recorded program, or even a video download.
> 
> *Jump Forward in the Guide
> When the Guide is on-screen, press the ADVANCE to jump 24 hours ahead. Press INSTANT REPLAY to go back 24 hours.
> 
> *Find a Station in the Guide
> Now you can search for a station "call sign" within the Guide, e.g. KQED, WPIX, MSNBC. When viewing the program guide, press ENTER to bring up Guide Options, then SELECT Find by call sign.
> 
> *Toggle Closed Captioning On and Off
> The Closed Captioning icon in the Channel Banner now toggles closed captioning on and off.
> 
> *Review Thumb Ratings
> To display a list of all programs that you have rated, select Find Programs, then TiVo Suggestions. Press ENTER to bring up the Review Thumbs screen
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -The TiVo Team


Plus support for the Tuning Adapter.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

MickeS said:


> Some say it has though?


Ihave a TiVo HD with 9.4 now and it is sitting on top of a 240 series 2 with 9.3.

Both display the live buffer in the exact same way with 30 minutes shown within the context of the current hour.

If it is recording then it shows the full length of the recording within the context of what is left in the scheduled recording.

The buffer itself is controlled as an amount of data versus minutes - and then a TiVo indexes the data with time marks it shows you and allows trick play within the last 30 minutes. When you hit record it does however pull up all the data that is in the buffer which is more than 30 minutes.

I just hit record on a law and order that was on live TV and got about a 45 minute buffer of the show. the earliest 15 minutes were not showing. That was an analog channel.
On a digital channel I git an additional 9 minutes before what showed in the buffer.


----------



## MasterCephus

So there is no confirmed support for youtube playback?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

The feature I have started using the most is toggle close captioning. IF there is noise in the room I can quickly turn it on.

but even more useful is the "What did he say??" moments on TV. I toggle on close captioning quickly now and then skip back past the moment and see the text of what did he say. Would have been fun to have this feature for shows like "Meet the Osbournes" with the infamous Ozzy mumble.


----------



## socrplyr

MasterCephus said:


> So there is no confirmed support for youtube playback?


Correct.
No one (that I know) of knows how it is going to be supported yet either (through tivo desktop or directly from the machine), so it could still be lurking in there to pop up later. I wouldn't get my hopes up though. Although I generally view youtube support as a waste of time for Tivo, but I'm sure many will disagree.
Josh


----------



## MickeS

ZeoTiVo said:


> The feature I have started using the most is toggle close captioning. IF there is noise in the room I can quickly turn it on.
> 
> but even more useful is the "What did he say??" moments on TV. I toggle on close captioning quickly now and then skip back past the moment and see the text of what did he say. Would have been fun to have this feature for shows like "Meet the Osbournes" with the infamous Ozzy mumble.


I'm looking forward to this toggle feature, since my TV is just a monitor with no tuner or CC built in. I use the TiVo CC sometimes, but I either leave them on all the time or off, it's not conducive to toggling frequently right now.


----------



## bmgoodman

MickeS said:


> Some say it has though?


 (Reference to hour-long buffer vs. 30 minute buffer)

OK, not to be chicken little (esp. since I am still on 9.3), but those of you who are NOT seeing the full hour-long green bar in the buffer, did you upgrade your internal hard drive using the "SuperSize" option? I was just wondering if Tivo used any of that area for the new larger buffer? (Remembering that they wanted only non-modified units for their beta test.)

Of course, someone with more knowledge of the hard drive's partition structure could probably answer this more readily.


----------



## mchief

9.4L6 installed on THD and 9.3 on S2. Transferring an SD program from THD to S2 now. Appears to work fine.

1 hr (1.6GB) transferred without a problem.

Also, both tuners show 30 minutes live buffer.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

bmgoodman said:


> (Reference to hour-long buffer vs. 30 minute buffer)
> 
> OK, not to be chicken little (esp. since I am still on 9.3), but those of you who are NOT seeing the full hour-long green bar in the buffer, did you upgrade your internal hard drive using the "SuperSize" option? I was just wondering if Tivo used any of that area for the new larger buffer? (Remembering that they wanted only non-modified units for their beta test.)
> 
> Of course, someone with more knowledge of the hard drive's partition structure could probably answer this more readily.


I have a TiVo HD with stock drive and official ESATA expander plugged in. so all stock from TiVo and 30 minute showing buffer as described in my previous post


----------



## jrm01

My guess is that those who saw the one hour buffer were actually looking at a Suggestion being recorded, not LiveTV.


----------



## jrm01

There are also some new Network Diagnostics under the Settings menu, including a Transfer History.


----------



## MasterCephus

socrplyr said:


> Correct.
> No one (that I know) of knows how it is going to be supported yet either (through tivo desktop or directly from the machine), so it could still be lurking in there to pop up later. I wouldn't get my hopes up though. Although I generally view youtube support as a waste of time for Tivo, but I'm sure many will disagree.
> Josh


My idea would be if it allows direct playback through the Tivo, then they have unlocked support for file types other than MPEG-2, which could be monumental for pyTivo users.


----------



## morac

I'm curious about what happens if you delete a folder and a program that is in that folder is also in another folder (for example deleting the Amazon, HD or Wishlist folder). Will it delete the program and therefore removing it from all folders and if so is that mentioned in the confirmation warning?


----------



## Georgia Guy

astrohip said:


> * The day advance using the guide is FANTASTIC. I do this manually all the time; this will be a real time-saver.


One problem with it, at least on my machine: When I use the day-advance it works fine, but when I try and select a show to record, it does nothing. Nice to be able to see whats coming on in 24 hours, but not so nice if I can't use it to set up a recording.

What's up with that?


----------



## mchief

Georgia Guy said:


> One problem with it, at least on my machine: When I use the day-advance it works fine, but when I try and select a show to record, it does nothing. Nice to be able to see whats coming on in 24 hours, but not so nice if I can't use it to set up a recording.
> 
> What's up with that?


Not true. I just tested. Moved out 24 and 48 hours moved cursor to a program and pressed select button. Upcoming Program > Record this program comes up


----------



## aaronwt

bmgoodman said:


> (Reference to hour-long buffer vs. 30 minute buffer)
> 
> OK, not to be chicken little (esp. since I am still on 9.3), but those of you who are NOT seeing the full hour-long green bar in the buffer, did you upgrade your internal hard drive using the "SuperSize" option? I was just wondering if Tivo used any of that area for the new larger buffer? (Remembering that they wanted only non-modified units for their beta test.)
> 
> Of course, someone with more knowledge of the hard drive's partition structure could probably answer this more readily.


Yes. I supersized my 500GB drive in the TiVoHD that got 9.4.


----------



## Georgia Guy

mchief said:


> Not true. I just tested. Moved out 24 and 48 hours moved cursor to a program and pressed select button. Upcoming Program > Record this program comes up


Mine did not. I tried numerous times. Tried it with both my MX500 remote and the S3's remote. Nothing. Maybe it will later.

Edit: I just went and tried it again. It still will not allow me to select a program to record after using the 24-hr advance feature.
If I do it the old-fashioned way, using the >> to skip a screen at a time to the same program, it WILL let me record as it always has.


----------



## richsadams

bmgoodman said:


> (Reference to hour-long buffer vs. 30 minute buffer). OK, not to be chicken little (esp. since I am still on 9.3), but those of you who are NOT seeing the full hour-long green bar in the buffer, did you upgrade your internal hard drive using the "SuperSize" option? I was just wondering if Tivo used any of that area for the new larger buffer? (Remembering that they wanted only non-modified units for their beta test.)


MFS SuperSize simply frees up extra reserved space used for storing tivoclips, the space reserved ad videos.


----------



## cliffdunaway

cliffdunaway said:


> I have the same problem, except mine is worse. If I tune to 2 digital channels, my TivoHD usually reboots within 5 - 15 minutes. Especially the major network HD channels, they are the worst
> 
> My workaround is this:
> Most of the programs I record are from the major networks, all of which broadcast over the air in HD here in Richmond. So I hooked up a pair of rabbit ears, re-ran setup to find both antenna and cable channels, and changed my network recordings to OTA HD channels (6-1, 12-1, 35-1, etc.). Works like a charm, absolutely no slowdown, freezing, or rebooting for the last week.


I am happy to report that I received the 9.4 upgrade yesterday, and it appears to have solved my reboot problem! I have tried to "break" it, but my TivoHD has been steady as a rock. :up:

There was a slight problem during the install, as others have reported. The "Powering Up" screen stayed for about 30 minutes, so I unplugged the power cord, reconnected, and then everything was fine.

I think I can retire my rabbit ears now!!!


----------



## richsadams

cliffdunaway said:


> I am happy to report that I received the 9.4 upgrade yesterday, and it appears to have solved my reboot problem! I have tried to "break" it, but my TivoHD has been steady as a rock. :up:
> 
> There was a slight problem during the install, as others have reported. The "Powering Up" screen stayed for about 30 minutes, so I unplugged the power cord, reconnected, and then everything was fine.
> 
> I think I can retire my rabbit ears now!!!


Thanks for the feedback. :up: If your experience is also that of many others that have had problems with signal/cable card issues, the true value of this latest upgrade may be more about what's under the hood than the (welcome) addition of a few new bells and whistles!


----------



## slowbiscuit

IMO TivoJerry should come in here and say whether or not they think this release fixes the freeze prob. Otherwise it's just speculation.


----------



## cliffdunaway

slowbiscuit said:


> IMO TivoJerry should come in here and say whether or not they think this release fixes the freeze prob. Otherwise it's just speculation.


I never experienced a problem with the picture freezing - my TivoHD would just suddenly reboot. Which I believe is different from what most other users were experiencing?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=361087


----------



## yunlin12

slowbiscuit said:


> IMO TivoJerry should come in here and say whether or not they think this release fixes the freeze prob. Otherwise it's just speculation.


I doubt that any software update will fix all the different freeze and reboot issues. Maybe a new "Do you still see reboot/freeze issue in 9.4" issue thread is needed to track the remaining issues.


----------



## TiVoJerry

slowbiscuit said:


> IMO TivoJerry should come in here and say whether or not they think this release fixes the freeze prob. Otherwise it's just speculation.


We did include some changes to address the TiVo HD video freeze. While these changes may indeed resolve the situation, there is always the possibility that it might not catch all causes. As such, I'm personally being a bit cautious in that I don't want to set hopes too high. I'm taking a "wait-and-see" approach before claiming victory in this particular situation.


----------



## LoREvanescence

TiVoJerry, is there any chance you can let the cat out of the bag and let us know if this release enables mpeg-4 support on the S3 and THD boxes, and if so, will a future release of TiVo Desktop allow us to transfer mpeg-4 videos too the box directly. 

Many of my video clips are in mpeg-4. And I'm finding that a 16 MB mepg-4 translates to 132 MB mpeg-2 after conversion with TiVo Desktop plus. I would love to be able to make use of transferring all my video's as mpeg-4 saving a lot of space=)


----------



## TiVoJerry

LoREvanescence said:


> TiVoJerry, is there any chance you can let the cat out of the bag ?


I'm not allowed to let cats out of bags.


----------



## LoREvanescence

TiVoJerry said:


> I'm not allowed to let cats out of bags.


At least not until the press people release those cats, right

I was wishing, but we will just have to wait and see


----------



## etz

I sure hope there's a bag full of S2 cats out there.


----------



## JYoung

It seems that my buffers are now 30 minutes although the status bar is 1 hour long.



TiVoJerry said:


> I'm not allowed to let cats out of bags.


Why? Does Shanan have to round them up again?


----------



## Da Goon

JYoung said:


> It seems that my buffers are now 30 minutes although the status bar is 1 hour long.


that's the way it's always been.


----------



## kawertz

FYI if you hit Ch Up/Dwn while watching a folder it will go to next/prev recording


----------



## mattack

miller890 said:


> It shows *everything* you have ever recorded that have thumbs. Had to do a little clean up there.


I'm not sure how useful this is. In the Tivo Suggestions, you see things you've given thumbs to that show up in the upcoming guide data. So I'm not sure when/why you'd want to look at the entire list.

Also, there is some VERY strange text truncation there.

It seems to me like it's truncated with an ellipsis at the same 'column' width as when you're normally looking through the guide (or maybe it's in the main Tivo Suggestions screen).. so WAY less of the screen is taken up than could be.

Also, you can't 'enter' an item here... or maybe you can for things that actually do show up in the guide data, making it more confusing...

As for the new play/delete a folder -- I think the delete a folder is scary too -- but someone else said it confirms (unlike regular delete a show)...

and now you can't tell what is recording on the currently selected folder since it shows the play icon rather than the recording icon.. it should composite them.


----------



## mattack

morac said:


> I'm curious about what happens if you delete a folder and a program that is in that folder is also in another folder (for example deleting the Amazon, HD or Wishlist folder). Will it delete the program and therefore removing it from all folders and if so is that mentioned in the confirmation warning?


I have not used this 'delete a folder' feature, but I *STRONGLY* suspect that it *will* remove it from all folders -- since all folders have always been 'virtual'.

The recording only exists in one place, and the 'folders' have been really just logical groupings.

(I actually think it's kind of sad that the delete confirmation had to mention that it would delete it from all folders... but I guess the idea of these folders being 'virtual' is too geeky for most people.)


----------



## astrohip

mattack said:


> As for the new play/delete a folder -- I think the delete a folder is scary too -- but someone else said it confirms (unlike regular delete a show)...





mattack said:


> I have not used this 'delete a folder' feature, but I *STRONGLY* suspect that it *will* remove it from all folders -- since all folders have always been 'virtual'.


It does ask for a confirmation, which took care of my concerns. And in the confirmation it warns that the shows will be removed from ALL groups.


----------



## tlc

MasterCephus said:


> My idea would be if it allows direct playback through the Tivo, then they have unlocked support for file types other than MPEG-2, which could be monumental for pyTivo users.


You could mod pyTivo to pass MPEG-4 and see what happens...


----------



## davezatz

socrplyr said:


> Correct.
> No one (that I know) of knows how it is going to be supported yet either (through tivo desktop or directly from the machine), so it could still be lurking in there to pop up later. I wouldn't get my hopes up though.


It'll start showing up on boxes tomorrow. The H.264 decoding is all done on the TiVo, no PC required.


----------



## mrdazzo7

TiVoJerry said:


> We did include some changes to address the TiVo HD video freeze. While these changes may indeed resolve the situation, there is always the possibility that it might not catch all causes. As such, I'm personally being a bit cautious in that I don't want to set hopes to high. I'm taking a "wait-and-see" approach before claiming victory in this particular situation.


TivoJerry, thanks for mentioning this... Just out of curisousity, does this go for just the HD, or the S3 as well? My S3 is more or less unusable now and I was hoping with this new software update, I'd be OK, but I'm still having the problem and I'm getting worried that it won't be fixed soon. Thanks for any updates you have


----------



## tlc

I think I just spotted something new. I was watching live tv (with no recordings going on) when it was time for a recording.

The popup gave the choice (roughly)
Let Tivo change the channel on the OTHER TUNER
Do not change channel, cancel recording​
It wasn't the "OTHER TUNER" before, right?


----------



## hunts

TiVoJerry said:


> We did include some changes to address the TiVo HD video freeze. While these changes may indeed resolve the situation, there is always the possibility that it might not catch all causes. As such, I'm personally being a bit cautious in that I don't want to set hopes to high. I'm taking a "wait-and-see" approach before claiming victory in this particular situation.


Any word if this fixes the S3 lock up problem when plugged into a coax connection?


----------



## Kablemodem

tlc said:


> I think I just spotted something new. I was watching live tv (with no recordings going on) when it was time for a recording.
> 
> The popup gave the choice (roughly)
> Let Tivo change the channel on the OTHER TUNER
> Do not change channel, cancel recording​
> It wasn't the "OTHER TUNER" before, right?


It's always been that way.


----------



## JYoung

Da Goon said:


> that's the way it's always been.


Yes but I had more than 30 minutes of buffer last night.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Well, TiVo Desktp 2.6.2 came out today. I was hoping it would let me transfer a .mp4 video file directly to my TiVo, but it it is still converting to mpeg-2=\


----------



## ZeoTiVo

tlc said:


> I think I just spotted something new. I was watching live tv (with no recordings going on) when it was time for a recording.
> 
> The popup gave the choice (roughly)
> Let Tivo change the channel on the OTHER TUNER
> Do not change channel, cancel recording​
> It wasn't the "OTHER TUNER" before, right?


I have seen that on my S2 DT boxes at 9.3


----------



## LoREvanescence

Well, I just noticed some UI changes in parts of 9.4. For example tune to a channel that doesn't exist, or unplug your cable for a second.

The searching for signal banner is entirely redesigned. It now is black, with a nice 3d look. And the TiVo logo Glows on it. Very cool and Sleek. 

Different messages interfaces through out 9.4 have this new look. For example the one that tells you a video has stopped because it hasn't downloaded / transferred enough yet or one telling you that you are playing all the videos in a group.

Edit:

Just wanted to add, when these new message boxes are over video, such as a video that is loading. They are glassy and transparent. You can see the video through them=)


----------



## analog4

To go forward 24 hours - I got to the Guide and hit "Advance".

But where is that button (is it on the remote or on the screen)?


----------



## vstone

tlc said:


> I think I just spotted something new. I was watching live tv (with no recordings going on) when it was time for a recording.
> 
> The popup gave the choice (roughly)
> Let Tivo change the channel on the OTHER TUNER
> Do not change channel, cancel recording​
> It wasn't the "OTHER TUNER" before, right?


My S3 has done this at least onec on 9.3.


----------



## tootal2

analog4 said:


> To go forward 24 hours - I got to the Guide and hit "Advance".
> 
> But where is that button (is it on the remote or on the screen)?


its the 30 second skip button. the replay button goes back a day.


----------



## TiVoJerry

hunts said:


> Any word if this fixes the S3 lock up problem when plugged into a coax connection?


Sorry to say but that symptom was determined to be a hardware issue. We brought in several units and confirmed.

Disconnecting the RF input was just a red herring. Without a live feed, the disk had much less work to do and would appear to function "normally". There's been a lot of cross-talk on the boards with this symptom and the HD Video Freeze on the 652 platform, so it's easy to see why some people, including a few of our agents, might think that a SW update was aimed at resolving that issue. I've tried my best in numerous threads to separate the issues and clarify the situation, but my posts have had limited effectiveness in that regard.


----------



## lessd

TiVoJerry said:


> Sorry to say but that symptom was determined to be a hardware issue. We brought in several units and confirmed.
> 
> Disconnecting the RF input was just a red herring. Without a live feed, the disk had much less work to do and would appear to function "normally". There's been a lot of cross-talk on the boards with this symptom and the HD Video Freeze on the 652 platform, so it's easy to see why some people, including a few of our agents, might think that a SW update was aimed at resolving that issue. I've tried my best in numerous threads to separate the issues and clarify the situation, but my posts have had limited effectiveness in that regard.


Is there any plan to fix this lock up problem, has it been fixed in the newer hardware ?


----------



## PaulS

TiVoJerry said:


> Sorry to say but that symptom was determined to be a hardware issue. We brought in several units and confirmed.


Is this a hardware issue with a few defective units shipped to TiVo for diagnosis, or is it an issue with all shipped/shipping S3's ?


----------



## RoyK

TiVoJerry said:


> Sorry to say but that symptom was determined to be a hardware issue. We brought in several units and confirmed. ...


So what assurances can be given that units in the sales pipeline now do not have that hardware problem? I sure don't want to buy one, experience the problem, and then be told that my new unit will be replaced with a refurb and I have to pay shipping....


----------



## Quaxtro

My wife and I were just watching a bunch of youtube videos via our TivoHD.
You can find youtube in: Tivo Central-->Find Programs and Downloads-->Download TV, Movies & Web Video-->youtube

I'm not a huge youtube fan but its nice to see various training videos of hobbies and products I'm interested in on our tv while sitting on the couch in our living room. My wife however is going nuts that we can watch youtube on the tv!


----------



## bmgoodman

TiVoJerry said:


> Sorry to say but that symptom was determined to be a hardware issue. We brought in several units and confirmed.


I bought into this thinking, Jerry, until I replaced my HD with a new 1 TB WD. I ran full diagnostics through twice on the new drive, with no errors. I *still* have occasional freezes that seem to occur only when turning on the TV and bringing the Tivo S3 out of standby. How do I know it wasn't frozen beforehand? Well, I'm not certain, but one symptom of the freeze is that I cannot enter standby again. In other words, even with no screen output, I see the S3's OLED clock turn on, but it will not turn off again. If it were frozen in advance of turning on the TV and bringing the S3 out of standby, I doubt that the clock would turn on at all.

I've even gone so far as to try to remotely access the S3 in this "frozen with no video" situation from my computer and my S2 Tivo. In most cases, I can still access the S3 to see the Now Playing list for several minutes until the S3 finally reboots.

Allow me to invite you to examine my logs to see if you can determine anything. I do not believe this is a HW problem, unless you're perhaps counting the HDMI handshake as a HW problem.


----------



## rkrenicki

Is there going to be a priority request form to request getting 9.4 pushed to my Tivos? I have two TiVO HD's, neither of which have received the update, I have been forcing a connection once or twice a day since I heard that it was being pushed.


----------



## morac

bmgoodman said:


> I bought into this thinking, Jerry, until I replaced my HD with a new 1 TB WD. I ran full diagnostics through twice on the new drive, with no errors. I *still* have occasional freezes that seem to occur only when turning on the TV and bringing the Tivo S3 out of standby.


I'm assuming you are using HDMI? I've seen this once or twice in the past and it usually involves doing something on the TiVo while the TV is being turned on (doing it's HDCP handshake). For example hitting the TiVo button a few times while turning on the TV. I haven't seen this problem recently though.

It does sound like a handshake problem though.


----------



## bmgoodman

morac said:


> I'm assuming you are using HDMI? I've seen this once or twice in the past and it usually involves doing something on the TiVo while the TV is being turned on (doing it's HDCP handshake). For example hitting the TiVo button a few times while turning on the TV. I haven't seen this problem recently though.
> 
> It does sound like a handshake problem though.


I've done this with both my old universal remote (One-For-All, JP1-based) and my new Logitech Harmony One. With the latter, I assume it is issuing the same commands / same sequence / same timing, which should make it happen fairly repeatably, rather than occasionally. Again, this isn't more than about once per week.

I think I'll start keeping a log of these events to see if I can see any pattern.

I was hoping 9.4 was going to take care of this, but it doesn't seem likely Tivo programmers will fix a problem they don't know exists. Unless it's an accidental fix!


----------



## Flyinace2000

Here is the Tuning Adapter page


__
https://flic.kr/p/2677487711


----------



## jrm01

ultatryon said:


> Is there going to be a priority request form to request getting 9.4 pushed to my Tivos? I have two TiVO HD's, neither of which have received the update, I have been forcing a connection once or twice a day since I heard that it was being pushed.


No Priority Request Form for this. We'll all get it in due time.


----------



## MickeS

Flyinace2000 said:


> Here is the Tuning Adapter page
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2677487711


Has anyone contacted their cable provider asking for one of these tuning adapters?


----------



## erick0305

I have Cablevision and I actually called today and they do not have a date. I haven't received the 9.4 update as of yet. I am sure the update would not start going out unless the adapter is ready to be released soon. I hope I get the update and the tuner soon.


----------



## ebrough

I tried my local Time Warner in SC and they have no idea about tuning adaptors. I hope this changes soon.


----------



## TiVoPony

jrm01 said:


> No Priority Request Form for this. We'll all get it in due time.


That's absolutely correct, there is no priority list. The general rollout of software for the Series3 and TiVoHD will go fast enough (once it begins) that a priority list wouldn't be of any real practical use.

At this point, we've entered what's called the Customer Support Ramp. It's simply a period of time where we give the software to a small number of random customers. We then measure the rate of calls/support required by those customers, allowing us to properly gauge the impact on customer support when the big switch is thrown to start the full release to everyone.

The CS Ramp phase typically takes two weeks (not always, just typically), and there is no priority list, no way to 'get it'...it's completely random for a reason. We wouldn't have an honest sense of the support impact otherwise.

I'm glad you all are enjoying the new improvements. 

Pony


----------



## erick0305

Is there a set date that everyone will be upgraded?


----------



## yunlin12

erick0305 said:


> Is there a set date that everyone will be upgraded?


Post #37


----------



## TiVoPony

TiVoJerry said:


> Sorry to say but that symptom was determined to be a hardware issue. We brought in several units and confirmed.


Let me add some color to what Jerry is saying here.

We know that there are customers experiencing freezes and hangs, and this software release we believe addresses a source of those for the TiVo HD products. That's good news, but as always we're cautiously optimistic, there can always be multiple issues that appear to have very similar symptoms. This makes it very difficult to say with certainty that we've addressed each and every case out there.

That's what Jerry is trying to get at regarding the Series3 and the 'disconnect your coax' freeze. We've brought a number of boxes in-house, and it turns out that some of them had a hardware failure, and we took care of those customers per our normal support policies. Other boxes that we've seen with these symptoms were not hardware related, and we continue to investigate. We do know that this latest software release is not expected to help in these cases.

In short, we continue to investigate this, and if you have an issue you should of course contact customer support.

Thanks!
Pony


----------



## Gavroche

It leads one to wonder how so many units could have started experiencing a "hardware issue" with the same symptoms at the same time.

It sounds suspicious, especially considering that I've already had my S3 replaced by Tivo and the new one exhibits exactly the same symptoms with HD programming. (Slow Down, then freeze, the reboot on it's own - with 9.3a of course.)

I am really finding it hard to believe that so many customers have experienced the same hardware issues at relatively the same time.

If this is true, then as another poster has stated... how do we know a replacement unit will fix the problem and does not have similar hardware issues, especially considering that when you do an out-of-waranty exchange you're only given a refurbished unit.

I am extremely skeptical of all of this, and at this point I'm not sure I will remain a Tivo customer. How many times do I have to get my S3 replaced until I get one that works? If it's really a "hardware" problem, then the bottom line here is that Tivo sold us (and exchanged for us) crappy units.

$800 for a box that lasted just over a year is a bit ridiculous in my book.

EDIT: I should mention here that my S3 functions perfectly as long as no HD channels are ever tuned. This in itself leads me to believe it is not a hardware issue, though I do admit that because HD programming takes up a much larger amount of space on the Hard Drive that it could be something that only manifests itself in this situation. Still, it does seem unlikely to me.


----------



## lessd

Gavroche said:


> It leads one to wonder how so many units could have started experiencing a "hardware issue" with the same symptoms at the same time.
> 
> It sounds suspicious, especially considering that I've already had my S3 replaced by Tivo and the new one exhibits exactly the same symptoms with HD programming. (Slow Down, then freeze, the reboot on it's own - with 9.3a of course.)
> 
> I am really finding it hard to believe that so many customers have experienced the same hardware issues at relatively the same time.
> 
> If this is true, then as another poster has stated... how do we know a replacement unit will fix the problem and does not have similar hardware issues, especially considering that when you do an out-of-waranty exchange you're only given a refurbished unit.
> 
> I am extremely skeptical of all of this, and at this point I'm not sure I will remain a Tivo customer. How many times do I have to get my S3 replaced until I get one that works? If it's really a "hardware" problem, then the bottom line here is that Tivo sold us (and exchanged for us) crappy units.
> 
> $800 for a box that lasted just over a year is a bit ridiculous in my book.
> 
> EDIT: I should mention here that my S3 functions perfectly as long as no HD channels are ever tuned. This in itself leads me to believe it is not a hardware issue, though I do admit that because HD programming takes up a much larger amount of space on the Hard Drive that it could be something that only manifests itself in this situation. Still, it does seem unlikely to me.


This was said before but there are so many different problems that look smaller its hard to post to the correct thread, I would suggest that somebody on this form that had problems and got 9.4 start a thread stating what if any problems they are having with v9.4 or don't have any more, then maybe we can find out what problems were not solved with v9.4, I got 9.4 on one Series 3 (648) but i never had any problems with that TiVo so i not going to start the Thread.


----------



## mattack

There's one bug that's a lot more prevalent in 9.4.

1) Fast forward/skip all the way to the END of a show.
2) Try to rewind
-> you basically can't. You're sort of 'stuck' at the end. I can have it show << and nothing happens. If I go into 3 rewind <<<, after a WHILE (seconds) it will actually start rewinding.

I say more prevalent since I did see similar issues about being 'stuck' at the end of a recording, but it's much much much easier to make happen in 9.4.

(All of my recordings are analog basic in case that makes any difference.. Oh, how I wish there were a real bug reporting system we could use.)


----------



## TerpBE

So now that we have the "skip ahead/back 1 day" in the guide, it would be REALLY helpful if they added some visual indicator in the guide that indicates what shows are scheduled to be recorded - like a different color background or red circle by the name. (Hey, I can dream!)


----------



## Deanq4

Has the new version addressed the FIOS pixelation issue? Or is that more of a hardware thing?


----------



## slowbiscuit

TerpBE said:


> So now that we have the "skip ahead/back 1 day" in the guide, it would be REALLY helpful if they added some visual indicator in the guide that indicates what shows are scheduled to be recorded - like a different color background or red circle by the name. (Hey, I can dream!)


+1.

Cable DVR's have this, ReplayTV's have it, c'mon Tivo it can't be that hard to show what's being recorded in the guide. If the guide is finally usable day by day, it would be great to see at a glance what's being recorded so you don't inadvertantly try to record something again.


----------



## ASW

Tazznum1 said:


> Mine updated and then it went to the grey/black screen about the cable cards. Then it goes to Now Playing screen and is frozen. About 10 minutes later after many attempts to get it to go to live tv, it is freezing and jumping. So I restart it by unplugging it since it was completely frozen on the Now Playing, except nothing was there.
> 
> I think it's DEAD. It's a lifetime sub on a Series 3 HD Tivo model that is a little over a year old. I know Tivo well and had a series 1 and 2 before this one. I'm really upset about it and wonder if it was the new service update since it died right after it.


You might have a dead or dying hard drive. I had one instance with an earlier service update where the update stressed the hard drive enough to kill it. One new HD later and all was well again (even after the service update).


----------



## ASW

Gavroche said:


> It leads one to wonder how so many units could have started experiencing a "hardware issue" with the same symptoms at the same time.
> 
> It sounds suspicious, especially considering that I've already had my S3 replaced by Tivo and the new one exhibits exactly the same symptoms with HD programming. (Slow Down, then freeze, the reboot on it's own - with 9.3a of course.)
> 
> I am really finding it hard to believe that so many customers have experienced the same hardware issues at relatively the same time.
> 
> If this is true, then as another poster has stated... how do we know a replacement unit will fix the problem and does not have similar hardware issues, especially considering that when you do an out-of-waranty exchange you're only given a refurbished unit.
> 
> I am extremely skeptical of all of this, and at this point I'm not sure I will remain a Tivo customer. How many times do I have to get my S3 replaced until I get one that works? If it's really a "hardware" problem, then the bottom line here is that Tivo sold us (and exchanged for us) crappy units.
> 
> $800 for a box that lasted just over a year is a bit ridiculous in my book.
> 
> EDIT: I should mention here that my S3 functions perfectly as long as no HD channels are ever tuned. This in itself leads me to believe it is not a hardware issue, though I do admit that because HD programming takes up a much larger amount of space on the Hard Drive that it could be something that only manifests itself in this situation. Still, it does seem unlikely to me.


I have 2 Tivo S3s and they are both solid with none of the issues you describe.


----------



## Ziggy86

TerpBE said:


> So now that we have the "skip ahead/back 1 day" in the guide, it would be REALLY helpful if they added some visual indicator in the guide that indicates what shows are scheduled to be recorded - like a different color background or red circle by the name. (Hey, I can dream!)


I think that is a great idea.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

Gavroche said:


> I am really finding it hard to believe that so many customers have experienced the same hardware issues at relatively the same time.


TiVoPony justs stated a few posts before yours that some are hardware and others are being investigated.

It seems TiVo does not believe all the issues to be hardware either. Hopefully others will contact customer support as well with what issues they experience and get another case # on TiVo's radar.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Just wondering if there is anyone here that knows how to, or is willing to modify pytivo to see if we can transfer are own h.264 videos over to our tivo boxes=)


----------



## ZeoTiVo

LoREvanescence said:


> Just wondering if there is anyone here that knows how to, or is willing to modify pytivo to see if we can transfer are own h.264 videos over to our tivo boxes=)


have no had a chance to look yet since 9.4 hit but here is the forums for pyTiVo http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/.
The UI for pytivo may be plain but the functionality is in very active development so I bet this is being looked at already


----------



## acvthree

Deanq4 said:


> Has the new version addressed the FIOS pixelation issue? Or is that more of a hardware thing?


At least some of it appears to be hardware. Also, there appear to be a number of potential causes.

People have had good luck with attenuators to lower the signal level some. With a particular set of ONTs, people are having very good luck with low pass filters to prevent a problem with MOCA signal interferance.

You should research those first.

Al


----------



## shaown

So ... my TivoHD has the 9.4 L6, but definitely still only has the 30 minute live buffer (not 1 hour).
-Shaown


----------



## Rdian06

ZeoTiVo said:


> have no had a chance to look yet since 9.4 hit but here is the forums for pyTiVo http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/.
> The UI for pytivo may be plain but the functionality is in very active development so I bet this is being looked at already


Were trying, but so far only one person on the pyTivo forums has reported they have 9.4. So there is a lot of back and forth going on.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Rdian06 said:


> Were trying, but so far only one person on the pyTivo forums has reported they have 9.4. So there is a lot of back and forth going on.


That's good to hear. I was just reading over the thread. It looks like a little progress was made but there is still a bit of work to be done. I have 9.4 but don't know pyTiVo enough or the language it is programed in to try to help out.


----------



## PaulS

LoREvanescence said:


> Just wondering if there is anyone here that knows how to, or is willing to modify pytivo to see if we can transfer are own h.264 videos over to our tivo boxes=)


We're actively working on it over on the pyTivo forums. Not working yet, but making progress...


----------



## Darthnice

Darthnice said:


> If you have 9.4 on your S3/HD and 9.3 on your S2, have you been able to transfer SD shows between them? I know in the past all the versions had to be the same to do the transfers.
> 
> (I've got 1 HD, 1 S3, and 2 S2s...)


To answer my own question, yes it still works.

I got 9.4 on my THD, but still have 9.3 on my S2s and S3.

Unfortunately, the S3 is the one in the livingroom where I'd most like to show off the youtube content. It will show up eventually...impatiently waiting


----------



## RoyK

TiVo made major changes to MRV between versions 8.x and 9.x. As a result 9.x boxes could not transfer back and forth to earlier version boxes.


----------



## MickeS

Historically, I have gotten software updates pretty quickly, but this one is still not on my S3... grrr...


----------



## MickeS

LoREvanescence said:


> Just wondering if there is anyone here that knows how to, or is willing to modify pytivo to see if we can transfer are own h.264 videos over to our tivo boxes=)


What benefit would there be of doing that? Faster transfers due to smaller file size?


----------



## CuriousMark

MickeS said:


> What benefit would there be of doing that? Faster transfers due to smaller file size?


And better video quality due to skipping the transcode to MPEG-2


----------



## PaulS

MickeS said:


> What benefit would there be of doing that? Faster transfers due to smaller file size?


Faster transfers in cases where no transcode is necessary.
Less CPU utilization on the pyTivo server in cases where no transcode is necessary.
Reduced disk space usage on the TiVo, since MPEG-4 codecs tend to be more efficient than MPEG-2 codecs.


----------



## morac

MickeS said:


> Historically, I have gotten software updates pretty quickly, but this one is still not on my S3... grrr...


Well "technically" 9.4 hasn't been publicly released yet. See TiVoPony's post above.

If I go to the YouTube screen under 9.3 it says it will be active by August 1st (2 weeks), so one would assume that 9.4 will reach everyone by then.


----------



## [email protected]

MickeS said:


> Historically, I have gotten software updates pretty quickly, but this one is still not on my S3... grrr...


It hit both my HDs yesterday. No problems so far. Not that that means much - I didn't see many problems with 9.3a, either.


----------



## Lenonn

9.4 has been on the TiVo HD in my household for a few days, but the Series 3 has not yet updated.


----------



## Surrealone

I had problems with my TivoHD stoping I called tivo and got a tech on the phone he told me he would send 9.4 to try and fix the problem and within 12hrs it was there and all is great so far so good..


----------



## richsadams

Surrealone said:


> I had problems with my TivoHD stoping I called tivo and got a tech on the phone he told me he would send 9.4 to try and fix the problem and within 12hrs it was there and all is great so far so good..


Glad to hear things are good again. :up: Can you better describe "stopping"? It would be good to have some more data points to determine if this upgrade is addressing some of the freeze/reboot, etc. issues as hoped. TIA!


----------



## jrm01

Not a huge thing but I did enjoy a new feature this afternoon. Before a laid down for my post-golf nap I decided to download 8 Music Choice videos. When I was ready, six of them had already downloaded so I just chose the Folder and hit Play and I had my own little playlist of music to snooze by.

The only thing that I noticed was that it only played the six that were in the folder when I hit Play, and not the two that were added during playback.


----------



## trekkerj

Tazznum1 said:


> Mine updated and then it went to the grey/black screen about the cable cards. Then it goes to Now Playing screen and is frozen. About 10 minutes later after many attempts to get it to go to live tv, it is freezing and jumping. So I restart it by unplugging it since it was completely frozen on the Now Playing, except nothing was there.
> 
> I think it's DEAD. It's a lifetime sub on a Series 3 HD Tivo model that is a little over a year old. I know Tivo well and had a series 1 and 2 before this one. I'm really upset about it and wonder if it was the new service update since it died right after it.


Same thing happened to me, on Cablevision NJ. If I removed the coax cable, everything is fine. Soon as I put it back, I get lots of freezing. I don't know what to do other than return it and hope I get another unit that doesn't have the same problem. But if I get 9.4 with the new box, what's to keep it from happening again?


----------



## JamesENicholson

Still no 9.4 on one of my S3's


----------



## astrohip

JamesENicholson said:


> Still no 9.4 on one of my S3's


One of mine was updated on day zero, the other is still waiting. The TiVo reps have said it will be around Aug 1 before everyone sees the roll out, so just be patient. Ya' know what they say about them watched pots . . .


----------



## billyjoebob99

trekkerj said:


> Same thing happened to me, on Cablevision NJ. If I removed the coax cable, everything is fine. Soon as I put it back, I get lots of freezing. I don't know what to do other than return it and hope I get another unit that doesn't have the same problem. But if I get 9.4 with the new box, what's to keep it from happening again?


While there may be a software issue it is more than likely a bad hard drive. Keep in mind that the TiVo is always writing two streams to the disk and reading one from the disk. As soon as you unplug the coax practically all the writng stops, greatly reducing disk usage.

Again, not to say that there isn't a software issue but many people have solved this problem with a new hard drive. I understand that if it's under warranty you would want it replaced but if it's not you might want to consider the upgraded hard drive.


----------



## RoyK

billyjoebob99 said:


> While there may be a software issue it is more than likely a bad hard drive. Keep in mind that the TiVo is always writing two streams to the disk and reading one from the disk. As soon as you unplug the coax practically all the writng stops, greatly reducing disk usage.
> 
> Again, not to say that there isn't a software issue but many people have solved this problem with a new hard drive. I understand that if it's under warranty you would want it replaced but if it's not you might want to consider the upgraded hard drive.


Also keep in mind that a new hard drive is "virgin space". The reports I've seen seem to indicate to me that the freezing problem occurs after a drive has been used long enough to "fill up" with recordings, both in the NPL and Recently Deleted folder. Prior to 9.3 that didn't cause a problem. With 9.3 replacing the hard drive often stopped the freezing but would it/does it recur once the new drive gets full again? Has the 9.3 software issue caused users to spend a good deal of money replacing good hard drives or boxes?


----------



## trekkerj

billyjoebob99 said:


> While there may be a software issue it is more than likely a bad hard drive. Keep in mind that the TiVo is always writing two streams to the disk and reading one from the disk. As soon as you unplug the coax practically all the writng stops, greatly reducing disk usage.
> 
> Again, not to say that there isn't a software issue but many people have solved this problem with a new hard drive. I understand that if it's under warranty you would want it replaced but if it's not you might want to consider the upgraded hard drive.


OK, well, I just find it oddly coincidental that the problems started the day I got the upgrade. Still, I don't have much choice. I will spend the $79 to exchange the unit.


----------



## lessd

RoyK said:


> Also keep in mind that a new hard drive is "virgin space". The reports I've seen seem to indicate to me that the freezing problem occurs after a drive has been used long enough to "fill up" with recordings, both in the NPL and Recently Deleted folder. Prior to 9.3 that didn't cause a problem. With 9.3 replacing the hard drive often stopped the freezing but would it/does it recur once the new drive gets full again? Has the 9.3 software issue caused users to spend a good deal of money replacing good hard drives or boxes?


If that was true than a clear and delete all would fix the problem without changing the hard drive.


----------



## jkbrowne

I have had one freeze on the 9.4 box, but it was different than the typical TivoHD "freeze frame", audio continues, menus still work, issue. This time, I turned on the TV and the image was frozen. I thought, "crap, it's doing it again". But this time there was no audio. And, when I switched to the other tuner, it was working perfectly, not even stuttering. I switched back to the frozen tuner, and noticed it was frozen 3 minutes into recording a one our program that should have been almost over. I could rewind to any point within the 3 minute portion that was recorded and it would play fine, but when it got to the end of that 3 minute buffer the image froze at the same point it was when I turned the TV on. So basically, it froze at the 3 minute mark while recording a show. It didn't require me to reboot - I just stopped the recording on the frozen tuner and everything seemed to work fine. But, it did mean that I missed that show.

Maybe it was just a fluke - but I'm going to be watching it carefully.


----------



## PaulS

jkbrowne said:


> I have had one freeze on the 9.4 box, but it was different than the typical TivoHD "freeze frame", audio continues, menus still work, issue. This time, I turned on the TV and the image was frozen. I thought, "crap, it's doing it again". But this time there was no audio. And, when I switched to the other tuner, it was working perfectly, not even stuttering. I switched back to the frozen tuner, and noticed it was frozen 3 minutes into recording a one our program that should have been almost over. I could rewind to any point within the 3 minute portion that was recorded and it would play fine, but when it got to the end of that 3 minute buffer the image froze at the same point it was when I turned the TV on. So basically, it froze at the 3 minute mark while recording a show. It didn't require me to reboot - I just stopped the recording on the frozen tuner and everything seemed to work fine. But, it did mean that I missed that show.
> 
> Maybe it was just a fluke - but I'm going to be watching it carefully.


Do you use CableCARDs ? If so, your cards may be freezing, which could explain your partial recording.


----------



## jkbrowne

PaulS said:


> Do you use CableCARDs ? If so, your cards may be freezing, which could explain your partial recording.


I have two TivoHD boxes, each with an M-Card. If the card was freezing, I would think both tuners would have been frozen on the TivoHD, not just the one. The other tuner was working fine. Plus, when I stopped the recording on the frozen tuner it also worked fine afterwards. I should have gone into the Cablecard diagnostic screens and checked for errors, but I didn't think about it. I will do this if I see this issue again.

Anyway, I just wanted to point out my experience so far with 9.4 in case anyone else has the same issue.


----------



## PaulS

jkbrowne said:


> I have two TivoHD boxes, each with an M-Card. If the card was freezing, I would think both tuners would have been frozen on the TivoHD, not just the one. The other tuner was working fine. Plus, when I stopped the recording on the frozen tuner it also worked fine afterwards. I should have gone into the Cablecard diagnostic screens and checked for errors, but I didn't think about it. I will do this if I see this issue again.


Perhaps, but not necessarily. TiVo is still fighting some CableCARD-related bugs. See THIS THREAD for more details.


----------



## RoyK

lessd said:


> If that was true than a clear and delete all would fix the problem without changing the hard drive.


Perhaps. I don't really know what a clear and delete all does. I'm pretty sure it doesn't do a low level format however.


----------



## jkbrowne

PaulS said:


> Perhaps, but not necessarily. TiVo is still fighting some CableCARD-related bugs. See THIS THREAD for more details.


Thanks for the link, but that thread does not pertain to my situation at all.

- I have never "lost channels", as is the primary complaint in that thread.
- I'm not a Cox customer, nor do I live anywhere near Arizona.
- I have never seen any 161-xx errors pop up on the screen, ever.
- My tuners have never tuned to the same channel as is described in post #7.

etc, etc....

But I've only seen the issue once so I will continue to monitor my situation and post any updates. :up:


----------



## AbMagFab

Priority page up yet?


----------



## socrplyr

AbMagFab said:


> Priority page up yet?


There isn't going to be a priority page...
As with the last update there is no need. There is not enough S3/HD boxes out there so you will get the update relatively quickly. Also, you should get it by August 1, b/c they have already announce that Youtube will be available then. (Go to the youtube link in your Tivo.)


----------



## PaulS

jkbrowne said:


> Thanks for the link, but that thread does not pertain to my situation at all.
> 
> - I have never "lost channels", as is the primary complaint in that thread.
> - I'm not a Cox customer, nor do I live anywhere near Arizona.
> - I have never seen any 161-xx errors pop up on the screen, ever.
> - My tuners have never tuned to the same channel as is described in post #7.
> 
> etc, etc....
> 
> But I've only seen the issue once so I will continue to monitor my situation and post any updates. :up:


Right. It was worth a shot. I was mostly thinking of the loss of video and card resets.


----------



## lessd

RoyK said:


> Perhaps. I don't really know what a clear and delete all does. I'm pretty sure it doesn't do a low level format however.


To clear a drive you do not have to do a low level format if TiVo is having problems with a drive as it gets full. A low level format may show up bad sectors but bad sectors don't come about by filling up a drive with data. When a drive gets full the read/write may take longer because the data is spread out all over the drive, this should not have any effect on TiVo but if it did than a clear and delete all may solve that problem. What i am saying is that it would be unusual for a newer drive to start to fail in a TiVo as the drive gets full, If putting a new drive into the TiVo would fix the problem than a clear all should do the same thing, and its a lot less work and $0 cost. Just a thought.


----------



## richsadams

Hard drives can fail for a number of reasons. Bad sectors can cause problems and not be immediately apparent. If a hard drive has bad sectors the instance when a problem would appear would be when TiVo tries to write to those sectors. Bad sectors can be the result of manufacturing defects as well as subsequent damage to the platter(s). Error correction can overcome some issues, but may not be able to handle larger ones. Theoretically a drive could perform fine for quite a while depending on where the bad sectors are located. If the bad sectors are located in the root partitions used to store the software files an upgrade could highlight the issue.

Read/write heads can be problematic as well; allowing a drive to function normally for months or years and then presenting with errors as well.

Whatever the case hard drive issues are not always apparent or the same for everyone and of course not all cures work for everyone everytime.


----------



## segadc

Looking forward to this update! Off-topic: Also looking forward to Verizon Fios getting more HD channels this month (unless it gets pushed back again).


----------



## richsadams

segadc said:


> Looking forward to this update! Off-topic: Also looking forward to Verizon Fios getting more HD channels this month (unless it gets pushed back again).


+ 1 and +1! :up:


----------



## lessd

richsadams said:


> Hard drives can fail for a number of reasons. Bad sectors can cause problems and not be immediately apparent. If a hard drive has bad sectors the instance when a problem would appear would be when TiVo tries to write to those sectors. Bad sectors can be the result of manufacturing defects as well as subsequent damage to the platter(s). Error correction can overcome some issues, but may not be able to handle larger ones. Theoretically a drive could perform fine for quite a while depending on where the bad sectors are located. If the bad sectors are located in the root partitions used to store the software files an upgrade could highlight the issue.
> 
> Read/write heads can be problematic as well; allowing a drive to function normally for months or years and then presenting with errors as well.
> 
> Whatever the case hard drive issues are not always apparent or the same for everyone and of course not all cures work for everyone everytime.


I agree with what you said above but I would still try a clear and delete all before trying to replace the Hard Drive for the problem in this thread about the taking away the RF to fix a Series 3 (or TiVo-HD) problem, then finding that a new drive also would fix that problem in a more permeate way. Again just a thought.


----------



## richsadams

Agreed, C&D couldn't hurt. The coax problem has been hanging around for about a year now. Ideally v9.4x will clear up things for some folks (although it's wishful thinking that it will take care of everyone/everything IMHO).


----------



## kirkfrey

TiVoJerry said:


> Sorry to say but that symptom was determined to be a hardware issue. We brought in several units and confirmed.


I am completely confused by this. I have had 5 replacement units (plus the original, thats 6) that have all started fine until 9.3 was applied then they died. thats an aweful lot of "bad hardware". I know I am not the luckiest person around but I don't think I am THAT unlucky.

Do I keep sending my units back? the return shipping is getting expensive. What do I do? How do I get a functioning $700 S3???


----------



## mrdazzo7

kirkfrey said:


> I am completely confused by this. I have had 5 replacement units (plus the original, thats 6) that have all started fine until 9.3 was applied then they died. thats an aweful lot of "bad hardware". I know I am not the luckiest person around but I don't think I am THAT unlucky.
> 
> Do I keep sending my units back? the return shipping is getting expensive. What do I do? How do I get a functioning $700 S3???


I would seriously LOSE MY MIND if I was on my fifth replacement unit. This is why I'm not bothering to send it back as they continue to hold that it's a hardware issue. For a company i've loved for years, they're really acting clueless on this issue. If I were you I would be making so much noise it's not even funny. You can't sell products for over $500 that fail within less then a year, it's insane. The only reason I'm not stressing it yet is because it's the summer but in a nother month shows are gonna start coming back and this thing damn well better be working.


----------



## kirkfrey

I've made as much noise as I can. Yelling at the CSR's isn't productive, their "managers" can't do anything either. I just don't know what to do. They just gave me (another) 3 months of free service, yippie... I really just want a working unit.

I always start out nice, its not thier fault, but I have pretty much lost any respect that I have for this company. it use to work, put it back to how it was before.

I just bought a THD tonight as I just can't take the Comcast DVR any more - and I was thinking about getting one anyway but was holding out until this got cleared up but I just can't take it any more.

Someone, please tell me what I can do????? I just want a functioning unit. I paid $700 for this and haven't been able to use it since it got 9.3. All of the replacement units have had the same thing happen - oh, except the one that ARRIVED dead - good catch by the QA folks there...


----------



## Ziggy86

jkbrowne said:


> I have had one freeze on the 9.4 box, but it was different than the typical TivoHD "freeze frame", audio continues, menus still work, issue. This time, I turned on the TV and the image was frozen. I thought, "crap, it's doing it again". But this time there was no audio. And, when I switched to the other tuner, it was working perfectly, not even stuttering. I switched back to the frozen tuner, and noticed it was frozen 3 minutes into recording a one our program that should have been almost over. I could rewind to any point within the 3 minute portion that was recorded and it would play fine, but when it got to the end of that 3 minute buffer the image froze at the same point it was when I turned the TV on. So basically, it froze at the 3 minute mark while recording a show. It didn't require me to reboot - I just stopped the recording on the frozen tuner and everything seemed to work fine. But, it did mean that I missed that show.
> 
> Maybe it was just a fluke - but I'm going to be watching it carefully.


Just curious, were you recording HD programing?


----------



## pomerlp

AbMagFab said:


> Priority page up yet?


Don't think there will be one for a S3 or TiVo HD update only. Never has. I think.

What I want to know is has there been an announcement of throwing the "big switch"? I didn't read all the threads here and usually doesn't it happen about two weeks after the initial release?


----------



## richsadams

pomerlp said:


> Don't think there will be one for a S3 or TiVo HD update only. Never has. I think.
> 
> What I want to know is has there been an announcement of throwing the "big switch"? I didn't read all the threads here and usually doesn't it happen about two weeks after the initial release?


Priority pages are sporadic, but TiVoPony said there will not be one for this release.

The switch is usually flipped about two weeks after the initial release, but it's all dependent on CSR feedback about any issues. IIRC it took almost a month before 8.1x was released into the wild. Hopefully this one will become available soon. I'm really curious to see if it addresses some or most of the issues some are seeing.


----------



## jlb

HAven't received my update yet. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Flyinace2000

One of my tivo's upgraded about 3 or 4 days ago and my other is still at 9.3a. bother are TivoHD (stock)


----------



## jkbrowne

Ziggy86 said:


> Just curious, were you recording HD programing?


Yep, the show I was recording was in HD.


----------



## derspiess

richsadams said:


> Priority pages are sporadic, but TiVoPony said there will not be one for this release.
> 
> The switch is usually flipped about two weeks after the initial release, but it's all dependent on CSR feedback about any issues. IIRC it took almost a month before 8.1x was released into the wild. Hopefully this one will become available soon. I'm really curious to see if it addresses some or most of the issues some are seeing.


Dang. That means 9 long days until I get to watch silly Youtube videos on my TivoHD. And that's assuming the promised 8/1 date is solid 

Not that I can't already watch them almost as easily on my home theater PC, of course


----------



## tootal2

When will my tivos be hit with 9.4?


----------



## dwit

tootal2 said:


> When will my tivos be hit with 9.4?


For Series 3 platform models, by Aug first, it's been stated.


----------



## steve614

I want it NOW!

Gimme, gimmie gimmie.


----------



## yunlin12

yeah, +1. Hit me, hit me hard!


----------



## 59er

I am so tired of waiting. I want it NOW!


----------



## morac

Has anyone got an official release version of 9.4 yet, without a letter (i.e, 9.4 instead of 9.4.L6)?


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> Has anyone got an official release version of 9.4 yet, without a letter (i.e, 9.4 instead of 9.4.L6)?


 I think that only happens once the "big switch" is thrown which by the looks of it hasn't happened yet. (I never got even the L6 version as well as many others posting here).


----------



## lavajunk

I have a TivoHD and have made several calls to and heard much of the same things - last time they told me if it happened again after 2 weeks to call back in - its happened a few more times recently - but I haven't called it in yet. Maybe if I do, I'll get the update pushed to me? Is there any benefit in waiting until its available to the general public? Or if I get the "L" beta version, will I get the updated version once it goes out to everyone?


----------



## richsadams

You must first have a lot of patience to learn to have patience.
~ Stanislaw J. Lec (1909 - 1966)


----------



## lavajunk

OK - got it - patience is a virture - I'll keep that in mind and hopefully only deal with another month (or less) of my TivoHD freezing and requiring reboots. But like someone else mentioned -its summertime and up here in the North East it doesn't last too long so TV watching is to a miniumum. Just a pain when you want to catch something quick and your live TV is froze and requires the 5 or 10 (or however long) reboot.

OK - I"ll patiently wait and continue to reboot. 

By the way - I have been as my friends tell my like a spokesperson for TIVO. I love it and like a lot of people tried to live with the Time Warner DVR when I first got my HDTV. I could not stand it - couldn't even keep it for the discounted price - once you've had TIVO - cable DVRs are just acceptable.


----------



## jlb

Still waiting for 9.4


----------



## socrplyr

jlb said:


> Still waiting for 9.4


i wish people would stop whining about this. 9.4 is NOT out yet. It is still in the "testing it to be sure doesn't screw up everyone's machines" phase. It has been said many times that this typically lasts 2 weeks. Guess what... It has only been 9 days since the first report...

Edit: This was not meant to be directly aimed at jlb. The quote was just an example.


----------



## cpersson

I just bought my tivohd today and will install it this weekend! Do you think I will get the 9.4 version when I do the setup or do "new buyers" have to wait for the general release?

cheers,


----------



## patrickinstardom

Closed-captioning? Isn't that controlled via the TV? I don't have an HDTV and I have a Series2 TiVo but could someone explain please why the TiVo needs its own closed-captioning toggle? I was under the impression that TVs have the decoder inside them that can be turned on and off. Is this due to the ATSC signal and captioning problems - that the TiVo needs an option for CC?

Thanks for any info that can be provided.

~Patrick


----------



## Alcatraz

kirkfrey said:


> All of the replacement units have had the same thing happen - oh, except the one that ARRIVED dead - good catch by the QA folks there...


To be fair, you have to assume they'd at least power it up before shipping. A lot can happen in-transit. Have you seen how delivery drivers handle boxes marked "fragile"? I swear they take it as a challenge sometimes to see how much they can mess with it.


----------



## jlb

socrplyr said:


> i wish people would stop whining about this. 9.4 is NOT out yet. It is still in the "testing it to be sure doesn't screw up everyone's machines" phase. It has been said many times that this typically lasts 2 weeks. Guess what... It has only been 9 days since the first report...
> 
> Edit: This was not meant to be directly aimed at jlb. The quote was just an example.


I'm not whining. I am just still waiting. I am excited for it and look forward to it. I did not mean that I was pissed I am still waiting or anything like that. I'm just still waiting. That's all.


----------



## yunlin12

patrickinstardom said:


> Closed-captioning? Isn't that controlled via the TV? I don't have an HDTV and I have a Series2 TiVo but could someone explain please why the TiVo needs its own closed-captioning toggle? I was under the impression that TVs have the decoder inside them that can be turned on and off. Is this due to the ATSC signal and captioning problems - that the TiVo needs an option for CC?
> 
> Thanks for any info that can be provided.
> 
> ~Patrick


My TV is not technically a TV, it's a monitor, meaning it has no tuner built-in, and no capability to handle CC on its own. I use Tivo's CC to put text on the screen instead.

Edit, typo


----------



## yunlin12

socrplyr said:


> i wish people would stop whining about this. 9.4 is NOT out yet. It is still in the "testing it to be sure doesn't screw up everyone's machines" phase. It has been said many times that this typically lasts 2 weeks. Guess what... It has only been 9 days since the first report...
> 
> Edit: This was not meant to be directly aimed at jlb. The quote was just an example.


C'mon, just a little whining, as long as it's not blaming Tivo, what's the harm? Besides doesn't a little whining from us "have nots" make the lucky few who already have it feel a bit superior? That's gotta be good for the whole cosmic karma thingy somewhat right?


----------



## richsadams

cpersson said:


> I just bought my tivohd today and will install it this weekend! Do you think I will get the 9.4 version when I do the setup or do "new buyers" have to wait for the general release?
> 
> cheers,


First off...congrats! But be forewarned, once you go HD you can never go back. 

You can check under the settings, but your new TiVo likely has v8.1x or 8.3x. It will probably upgrade to v9.3 initially and then to v9.4 in a week or two or whenever they begin pushing it nationwide.

Enjoy! :up:


----------



## richsadams

yunlin12 said:


> C'mon, just a little whining, as long as it's not blaming Tivo, what's the harm? Besides doesn't a little whining from us "have nots" make the lucky few who already have it feel a bit superior? That's gotta be good for the whole cosmic karma thingy somewhat right?


Ha! Good one...it's cosmic man!


----------



## moyekj

patrickinstardom said:


> Closed-captioning? Isn't that controlled via the TV? I don't have an HDTV and I have a Series2 TiVo but could someone explain please why the TiVo needs its own closed-captioning toggle? I was under the impression that TVs have the decoder inside them that can be turned on and off. Is this due to the ATSC signal and captioning problems - that the TiVo needs an option for CC?
> 
> Thanks for any info that can be provided.
> 
> ~Patrick


 If you are using CableCard Tivo then it's the one doing the tuning, not your TV. Also from what I recall HDMI (at least in older specs) doesn't provide a way of passing along Closed Captioning information that can be decoded by your TV. That is reason enough why you need the tuning device to be able to control/display CC data.


----------



## TivoZorro

richsadams said:


> First off...congrats! But be forewarned, once you go HD you can never go back.
> 
> You can check under the settings, but your new TiVo likely has v8.1x or 8.3x. It will probably upgrade to v9.3 initially and then to v9.4 in a week or two or whenever they begin pushing it nationwide.
> 
> Enjoy! :up:


I set up my Tivo HD on Tuesday. Believe it came with 8.2a or 8.3a and then on the second or third connection it updated to 9.3a.


----------



## mulscully

yeah, just got my second Tivo, unpacked and setup yesterday.. 8.1.7 or something.. after a few forced calls it updated to 9.3.. remember to force a call on any other tivos after it's set up and updated to authorize them for MRV otherwise you will get "No recordings on this DVR"


----------



## mchief

Still 9.4L6. Eat your hearts out

And let it me known - no freezes since 9.4L6 installed on 7/16


----------



## steve614

socrplyr said:


> i wish people would stop whining about this. 9.4 is NOT out yet.


Well, Tivo claims that they'll have the update out to all S3 Tivos by August 1st.

They better get on it, that's just over a week away.


----------



## 59er

As far as closed captioning goes, I HATE that my HDTV cannot handle closed captioning my TiVo's output, but (fortunately) the TiVO HD will do it for me. I just wish it could be closed captioned on Mute automatically, but the quicker toggle will at least simplify things for me.


----------



## lrhorer

richsadams said:


> You must first have a lot of patience to learn to have patience.
> ~ Stanislaw J. Lec (1909 - 1966)


I prefer this one:

To understand recursion you first have to understand recursion.


----------



## astrohip

patrickinstardom said:


> Closed-captioning? Isn't that controlled via the TV? I don't have an HDTV and I have a Series2 TiVo but could someone explain please why the TiVo needs its own closed-captioning toggle? I was under the impression that TVs have the decoder inside them that can be turned on and off. Is this due to the ATSC signal and captioning problems - that the TiVo needs an option for CC?
> 
> Thanks for any info that can be provided.
> 
> ~Patrick


There is a problem with the captioning standards under HD, and as a result, most HDTVs can't properly decipher the caption signal on an HD feed. To get around this mess, almost all HD "boxes" have the ability to handle the captions themselves, and pass them on to the HD TV. By "boxes", I mean anything that actually handles the HD signal--which could be an HD TiVO, a cableco HD DVR, even a cableco HD box.

These devices typically have a caption on/off setting. And in some boxes, it's pretty easy, and in others it ain't. The two HD TiVo units were not that great; it took several clicks to toggle, and it required leaving the broadcast (or recording) temporarily while it toggled.

With 9.4, you can toggle captions with half the clicks, and you no longer have to leave the picture for a menu. HUGE improvement. :up:

Clear as mud?


----------



## hddude55

... I am now on 10.0 and it's beyond spectacular. Every conceivable problem has been fixed in this earth-shattering release. I believe I will be one of the few customers on 10.0 until the Winter update six months from now. I hope the rest of you can be satisfied with the modest changes in 9.4 until 10.0 rolls out to the unwashed masses in February 2009.


----------



## morac

astrohip said:


> These devices typically have a caption on/off setting. And in some boxes, it's pretty easy, and in others it ain't. The two HD TiVo units were not that great; it took several clicks to toggle, and it required leaving the broadcast (or recording) temporarily while it toggled.


I actually thought the TiVo HD/S3 was bad with regards to toggling CC until I saw a Motorola cable box. To toggle CC on that you have to turn the box off (yes off) and then go into a special menu to toggle it and then turn the box back on and then go back to whatever channel you were watching. Compared to that the S3/HD is great even without 9.4.


----------



## richsadams

TivoZorro said:


> I set up my Tivo HD on Tuesday. Believe it came with 8.2a or 8.3a and then on the second or third connection it updated to 9.3a.


Glad to hear that things are going well. Your new TiVo probably came with v8.3 since they jumped from v8.1x to 8.3x. Enjoy and keep us posted on how things go. :up:


----------



## lavajunk

Anyone with the 9.4 upgrade have any luck with their cable company and getting access to 2 way communications, such as on-demand or Switched Digital Video (SDV)? I have Time Warner, Rochester NY and they have been adding a lot of HD channels on SDV, so I can't access them via my Tivo HD. 

If 9.4 fixes the picture freezes - it will be good. The ability to watch all those SDV channels would be excellent!!! 

Any updates on the two way communications and the ability to watch the SDV channels?


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> I actually thought the TiVo HD/S3 was bad with regards to toggling CC until I saw a Motorola cable box. To toggle CC on that you have to turn the box off (yes off) and then go into a special menu to toggle it and then turn the box back on and then go back to whatever channel you were watching. Compared to that the S3/HD is great even without 9.4.


 Depends on the software running on the Motorola box. With Passport Echo software it was very easy to toggle CC on/off - better than the pre-9.4 Tivo implementation.


----------



## jrm01

lavajunk said:


> Anyone with the 9.4 upgrade have any luck with their cable company and getting access to 2 way communications, such as on-demand or Switched Digital Video (SDV)? I have Time Warner, Rochester NY and they have been adding a lot of HD channels on SDV, so I can't access them via my Tivo HD.
> 
> If 9.4 fixes the picture freezes - it will be good. The ability to watch all those SDV channels would be excellent!!!
> 
> Any updates on the two way communications and the ability to watch the SDV channels?


9.4 ain't goin' to solve this alone. Try checking out the 1,750 post on this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703

Or the 450 posts on this one:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375723


----------



## Duke

hddude55 said:


> ... I am now on 10.0 and it's beyond spectacular. Every conceivable problem has been fixed in this earth-shattering release. I believe I will be one of the few customers on 10.0 until the Winter update six months from now. I hope the rest of you can be satisfied with the modest changes in 9.4 until 10.0 rolls out to the unwashed masses in February 2009.


does it also insure world peace?


----------



## Hawkeye22

DBLClick said:


> I would be happy if they would just fix the Freeze and reboot issue. It make my tivo useless.


I've been getting random reboots since this came out. I never had this issue with 9.3. It usually seems to happen when I'm navigating the menus.

--
TivoHD w/ DVR Expander


----------



## gamo62

mchief said:


> Still 9.4L6. Eat your hearts out
> 
> And let it *me* known - no freezes since 9.4L6 installed on 7/16


Spend less time waving it in others faces. And more on your "spealling."


----------



## gamo62

Duke said:


> does it also insure world peace?


No. But it allows you to pre-purchase gas online at $2.47 a gallon!


----------



## Alcatraz

Duke said:


> does it also insure world peace?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

hddude55 said:


> ... I am now on 10.0 and it's beyond spectacular. Every conceivable problem has been fixed in this earth-shattering release.


yah but they broke it all with 11.1.b7 and that new "what's for dinner?" online grocery suggestion feature.


----------



## djwilso

Alcatraz said:


>


Thanks for that. Got a good laugh out of it. 

-- Dennis


----------



## chuvak

I'm still waiting impatiently for my update. A few days ago I told my friend who doesn't follow things as much as I do about it, and now he's gotten the update, but I'm still waiting... Sigh... Seven more days at most I guess.


----------



## pomerlp

chuvak said:


> I'm still waiting impatiently for my update. A few days ago I told my friend who doesn't follow things as much as I do about it, and now he's gotten the update, but I'm still waiting... Sigh... Seven more days at most I guess.


Force calls. Do one every 30 minutes.

Let me know when it arrives.

Just kidding, but I have done that some times. Updates to me are always highly anticipated and once you get it you forget about it a day later. At least that's how it works for me.


----------



## dwit

chuvak said:


> I'm still waiting impatiently for my update. A few days ago I told my friend who doesn't follow things as much as I do about it, and now he's gotten the update, but I'm still waiting... Sigh... Seven more days at most I guess.


Is your machine not working properly?

Mine is doing just fine with 9.3a. In a way, I'm curious as to how my unit will respond to an update, but not really anxious for it to happen. Sitting on 2 TB of shows and my units have been victimized before by these updates. It's no fun when the update essentially kills(or corrupts) your hard drive(s).

Actually, my anxiety begins after the update is loaded, and I'm waiting to see if the Tivo boots, completely to Tivo Central. For a percentage, it won't.


----------



## chuvak

dwit said:


> Is your machine not working properly?


My Series 3 is working fine. I'm just looking forward to trying out YouTube and I'm a sucker for having everything up to date.


----------



## kirkfrey

Alcatraz said:


> To be fair, you have to assume they'd at least power it up before shipping. A lot can happen in-transit. Have you seen how delivery drivers handle boxes marked "fragile"? I swear they take it as a challenge sometimes to see how much they can mess with it.


Oh, the law of averages applies equally so given that I have had SO MANY units shipped back and forth it was bound to happen. It would just be better if TiVo would fix the issue or stop wasting my time (and shipping costs).


----------



## cliffdunaway

chuvak said:


> I'm still waiting impatiently for my update. A few days ago I told my friend who doesn't follow things as much as I do about it, and now he's gotten the update, but I'm still waiting... Sigh... Seven more days at most I guess.


I have had the 9.4L for 2 weeks.
I came down this morning to a blank screen and unresponsive remote. I unplugged and let it reboot. I now have the 9.4 "official" release.

I wasn't happy about the changes to the Wishlist, but my TivoHD has been rock-solid with no freezes/reboots in last 2 weeks, so I am satisfied.


----------



## MickeS

My TiVo is still constantly rebooting after getting 9.4 installed on it.  It is now completely useless.

TiVoJerry, just in case you didn't see my PM about this... please check your PMs.


----------



## windracer

I found 9.4 on my S3 last night ... no problems yet.


----------



## Balzer

windracer said:


> I found 9.4 on my S3 last night ... no problems yet.


Same with my TivoHD last night. No problems either.


----------



## Ziggy86

Keep us updated


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I got my update early yesterday morning. So far so good. I'm really happy with it.



cliffdunaway said:


> I wasn't happy about the changes to the Wishlist


What changes?


----------



## lessd

I got it on all my HD TiVo and even the original TiVo that got 9.4L got updated last night. I can see no difference between 9.4L and 9.4.


----------



## RoyK

lessd said:


> I got it on all my HD TiVo and even the original TiVo that got 9.4L got updated last night. I can see no difference between 9.4L and 9.4.


TiVo drops the letter when they roll it out for general release.


----------



## Thos19

Got 9.4 last night. Seems ok. Will put it through the paces tonight.

Thos.


----------



## Bierboy

why did I get 9.4 on July 15, then again last night?


----------



## jayfest

I finally got my 9.4 and my YouTube. I can see I'm going to be in trouble. Can someone give me the URL for YouTube Anonymous, just in case?


----------



## AdmiralTivo

9.4 hit my S3 two nights ago. Freaked me out a little, I went to turn on the TV late and noticed that my TiVo was in some kind of standby state...the clock wasn't showing and I wasn't getting any video out from the box, but I could hear the HDD whirring frantically. I had experienced the reboot problem a few weeks ago and swapped out HDDs as a result, and thought at first that it was happening again. 

After calming down, I thought that it could also be the service update so I decided to leave it until morning. Sure enough, the next day it was fine with the happy little 'You have received a service update!' note in my message queue.

No issues thus far, and I am enjoying the new features.


----------



## angel35

What does port configuration test mean?? it says failed. My network is all set up, and it works.I went to connedct to the tivo service now it succeeded.I went back to configuration page it still says failed. What else can i do??I just got 9.4 today.


----------



## mb2k

Hello all,

Just got the update but was not expecting it. (haven't been on the forum in a while.) Didn't like that it rebooted after I hit record for a show that was buffered, but no biggie. 

Features updates seem ok, glad to finally have a realtime cc on/off feature though like someone mentioned, cc on mute would be nice but doesn't seem feasible. One question for those who have the update: Is the search by call sign a feature for OTA or am I missing something? I have FIOS and with so many channels it can be a pain if you don't know the channel # of a station. M

My apologies if this has been answered or is newbie question as I did do a quick search before posting.

Tony


----------



## morac

I got 9.4 yesterday and tried out You Tube which actually looks better than I thought it would. I did have an issue with YouTube when using trick-play. It caused the audio to go out for about 10 seconds, but overall it works well. So streaming H.264 via an HME application works. I'd like it if the TiVo software gained the ability to transfer and store H.264 videos but I have a feeling that would significantly more work since the TiVo software was never designed to store anything other than MPEG-2 files.

Other than You Tube, the Closed Caption toggle is also a godsend.

Finally I found the network diagnostics menu that someone mentioned previously. It's in the Phone and Network screen and displays a "transfer history" screen that contains the speed of network transfers in Mbps as follows:
1. Transfers to a PC/Series 2 TiVo
2. Transfers from a PC/Series 2 TiVo
3. Transfers to a S3/HD TiVo
4. Transfers from a S3/HD TiVo
5. Video Downloads
6. You Tube (This only shows up after you use YouTube)

So for people who care, you no longer have to estimate or use math to figure out your transfer speeds.


----------



## aus1ander

So far I'm pretty happy with 9.4. I wasn't having many problems with 9.3, so I wasn't exactly waiting for a major fix for anything, but the handful of new features are nice in general. I think the ability to bring up the guide in a recording is the biggest advance; that and being able to jump forward and back 24 hours in the guide with one click.

I was actually expecting the Youtube application to be SD based on previous applications (like Unbox and Swivel Search), but I was happily surprised to see the menus were in HD! I just hope they will plan on going back and updating Unbox and Swivel Search to high definition menus, because its pretty odd to navigate through the menu system and go from native HD menus (or at least close to HD given the text and icons are stretched SD) to an SD menu to click on Youtube, and then back to HD menus in Youtube itself.


----------



## lessd

angel35 said:


> What does port configuration test mean?? it says failed. My network is all set up, and it works.I went to connedct to the tivo service now it succeeded.I went back to configuration page it still says failed. What else can i do??I just got 9.4 today.


See thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=400703


----------



## jrm01

angel35 said:


> What does port configuration test mean?? it says failed. My network is all set up, and it works.I went to connedct to the tivo service now it succeeded.I went back to configuration page it still says failed. What else can i do??I just got 9.4 today.


Probably to be used for a future enhancement. Meaningless right now.


----------



## jrm01

Bierboy said:


> why did I get 9.4 on July 15, then again last night?


On July 15th you got 9.4L (pre-release), now you have 9.4 (general release).


----------



## wmcbrine

mb2k said:


> Is the search by call sign a feature for OTA or am I missing something?


For the purposes of this feature, things like "HBO" and "MSNBC" are also considered call signs. You can find any channel with it.


----------



## erick0305

Got the update this morning. All seems to be well. I have yet to experience any video freezes or jumping during a resolution change.


----------



## randywalters

This morning when i turned on my TV and AVR i got the message that i now have the Summer 2008 Update, but i wasn't getting any audio either of my S3's tuners. So i switched the TV to the other HDMI input and got audio from my Cable DVR. When i switched back to other HDMI input i was now getting audio from my Tivo so it must have been a glitch when it restarted while i was sleeping. The lack of audio scared me for a moment, but everything seems to be working fine now.


----------



## erick0305

Randy saw you had a cablebox to. Are the both connected? If so how? I thinking about having both.


----------



## mb2k

wmcbrine said:


> For the purposes of this feature, things like "HBO" and "MSNBC" are also considered call signs. You can find any channel with it.


I am missing something then. The message says bring up program guide, hit enter and select "Find by ....." There's no such selection when I hit enter, just the guide menu where you pic guide style, filter, etc. Strange.


----------



## George Cifranci

mb2k said:


> I am missing something then. The message says bring up program guide, hit enter and select "Find by ....." There's no such selection when I hit enter, just the guide menu where you pic guide style, filter, etc. Strange.


Hmmm... The call sign search should be at the very top after you press Enter on the Program Guide.


----------



## mb2k

got it, see what I was missing now. and the feature is the best of the bunch.


----------



## wmcbrine

It's kind of an odd location -- it doesn't really fit there -- but I guess they had nowhere else to put it.


----------



## bareyb

*Has anyone posted that the "30 Second Skip, Static image Video Lag" problem has been fixed!?! 
*

YAY!!!!! 30 Second Skip works properly again!!! No more Static image on the screen while skipping commercials using 30 second skip. I know there will be plenty of people happy to hear it. Thank you TiVo! :up::up::up:


----------



## JimWall

My two S3's and HD both got the update this week. No problems. Each as 1 GB WD internal and one S3 has 1 TB WD external.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Something I noticed last night with the new update that I haven't seen mentioned yet.

Closed Captioning now works if you have the on-screen clock (S-P-S-9-S) turned on! No more will I have to turn off my clock to see what the heck "that guy" was mumbling! :up::up::up:

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## lessd

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Something I noticed last night with the new update that I haven't seen mentioned yet.
> 
> Closed Captioning now works if you have the on-screen clock (S-P-S-9-S) turned on! No more will I have to turn off my clock to see what the heck "that guy" was mumbling! :up::up::up:
> 
> WOO HOO!!!


Does your clock stay on if CC is on ?? mine goes off when CC is in use, than goes back on when I stop CC.


----------



## doconeill

Both of my HD units updated last night, including the one with a 750GB internal drive. No problems noticed yet.

I noticed the "Delete all in folder" option doesn't work on the Deleted Items folder, not that it matters much.

The "Play all in folder" is going to come in VERY useful for the 3 year old and Backyardigans...  If only I could create a custom folder with a variety of items in it...

Interestingly, several days BEFORE the upgrade, transfers between my units got weird - one of them (connected to a wireless bridge) would take about 30 seconds longer than usual to start a transfer (after which it seems to go normal speed), but the other (tivo wireless G adapter) would sit there practically forever on the "Please wait" screen...never had the patience to wait it out and power-cycled to get it back. Checked out everything to no avail. Hopefully the upgrade will have reset whatever the issue was as well...


----------



## randywalters

erick0305 said:


> Randy saw you had a cablebox to. Are the both connected? If so how? I thinking about having both.


Both are connected via HDMI to a Geffen 2x2 HDMI switcher/splitter, which is connected to one of the TV's HDMI inputs. I have macros programmed into my MX500 Learning Remote to handle switching back and forth between the two DVRs. It all works very seamlessly - switching from one to the other with just one button press.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

lessd said:


> Does your clock stay on if CC is on ?? mine goes off when CC is in use, than goes back on when I stop CC.


The clock stayed on the screen the whole time. I'll verify that tonight after I get home from work. Though for me, even if it did turn off the clock while captions were on it wouldn't be a big deal. Now if I relied on CC all the time and the clock disappears, it would be a downer.

Have you tried the S-P-S-9-S while the captions are on? I used to leave my captions on and toggle them with the S-P-S-9-S trick. It could be that I may have turned the clock on/off while captions were on screen. IIRC, last night I wanted to read what someone said and I turned off the clock and turned on the CC. I think I turned off CC then reactivated the clock. Maybe this has something to do with getting CC to work with the S-P-S-9-S clock trick. I dunno. Also, I only watched recorded shows, I don't know what it does with live TV.


----------



## richsadams

bareyb said:


> *Has anyone posted that the "30 Second Skip, Static image Video Lag" problem has been fixed!?!
> *
> 
> YAY!!!!! 30 Second Skip works properly again!!! No more Static image on the screen while skipping commercials using 30 second skip. I know there will be plenty of people happy to hear it. Thank you TiVo! :up::up::up:


Excellent news! :up: I noticed that during 2x or 3x FF on HD programming that the picture will freeze momentarily at various points (with no rhyme or reason) making it hard to know when the program will to resume. I hope that gets fixed.

Plus call me crazy for not always using the 30 second skip, but I actually like to see the commercials while they FF to catch anything interesting. Most are mediocre to painful, but there are some gems now and then that I'll stop and watch.  E-trades' baby spot always makes us laugh out loud. Sooo OT. 

EDIT: Out of curiosity I just checked our THD and Series3 and both received the update last night. Everything appears normal for both units (the S3 has a 1TB internal hard drive and looks to be working fine.) Woo hoo! Plus no more freeze frames while FF. Double woo hoo!  Time to check out the other goodies...


----------



## telcoman

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Something I noticed last night with the new update that I haven't seen mentioned yet.
> 
> Closed Captioning now works if you have the on-screen clock (S-P-S-9-S) turned on! No more will I have to turn off my clock to see what the heck "that guy" was mumbling! :up::up::up:
> 
> WOO HOO!!!


I received the 9.4 update on both S3's this morning. I'm confused about your reference to the clock? I see the time on the banner but the clock disappears when the banner goes off after a few seconds.
I would like to see a time display on the front of the Tivo.

Telcoman


----------



## MickeS

telcoman said:


> I received the 9.4 update on both S3's this morning. I'm confused about your reference to the clock? I see the time on the banner but the clock disappears when the banner goes off after a few seconds.
> I would like to see a time display on the front of the Tivo.
> 
> Telcoman


The clock he's talking about is a hidden feature, like 30 sec skip. It can be activated by pressing Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select while watching live TV or playing back a recorded show. See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090


----------



## richsadams

FYI, for anyone that has a Seagate Free Agent Pro (AKA FAP) eSATA drive connected to their TiVo Series3 or TiVo HD and experiences problems after receiving v9.4, here is a note from the TiVo HD Freeze thread from TiVo Jerry:



TiVoJerry said:


> In very recent testing, multiple Seagate FreeAgent Pro 750gb drives were determined to write to disk slowly enough to cause performance problems. The drive also appears to have some type of basic incompatability with the SATA controller (throws out a lot of drive status CRC errors). This could be caused by a bad or flaky cable, or even electromagnetic noise on one or two drives, but we saw it across the board. Those problems have been there since day one but may not have been particularly noticeable to the customer.
> 
> If a problem arises during startup, the external drive might be detected as unsupported or not be recognized at all. Multiple restarts would likely get around the incompatability, but YMMV.


 Also this...



TiVoJerry said:


> For those experiencing frozen video on their TiVo HD, I finally have some good news to report. We are throwing the big switch today to roll out 9.4. We incorporated changes aimed at addressing the video freeze issue.
> 
> All testing up to this point indicates the situation to be resolved, but we remain cautiously optimistic with our predictions because the issue for some may be caused by multiple factors. As such, we want to hear from the people in this thread once you've received 9.4 so we can be sure of the situation.
> 
> With the release of the new software, we've stopped taking new Early Access requests for the moment. The software will roll out quickly enough that there is no need for a priority list either.


----------



## morac

I'm seeing a minor issue with trickplay and 9.4. When I'm playing back a program and I'm about 90&#37; finished (i.e. 25 minutes through a 30 minute program), then if I use 2 or 3x fast forward and then press play, there is about a 2 second pause before playback continues. This pause does not occur if I'm still within the first 90% of the program. This is 100% reproducible by me.

I've also had two instances when playing an Amazon Unbox download (same video) that using trick play caused the video to freeze and the TiVo to stop accepting remote commands for about 10 to 15 seconds. After that it comes back to life and all is well. I haven't been able to reproduce this.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

telcoman said:


> I received the 9.4 update on both S3's this morning. I'm confused about your reference to the clock? I see the time on the banner but the clock disappears when the banner goes off after a few seconds.
> I would like to see a time display on the front of the Tivo.
> 
> Telcoman





MickeS said:


> The clock he's talking about is a hidden feature, like 30 sec skip. It can be activated by pressing Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select while watching live TV or playing back a recorded show. See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090


Yeah, what he said. :up:


----------



## cliffdunaway

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I got my update early yesterday morning. So far so good. I'm really happy with it.
> 
> What changes to the Wishlist?


Background: if you are looking at All Upcoming WishList recordings, those results are limited to 10 per wish, with a 200 line total.

So, before 9.4, when I would "view all upcoming Wishlist programs", a wishlist would show each movie only once. And with 40+ wishlists, even then I would occasionally run over the 200 line limit, and the remaining wishlists would not be displayed.

After 9.4, it lists every time a movie is on, even if on the same channel. The result of these multiple listings is that many of my wishlists for popular actors list the same movie 3 or 4 times. So with almost every wishlist getting maxed out at 10 lines, I am now waay over the 200 line limit.

So I had to delete many wishlists and change others to HD only.

But hey, at least the reboots/freezes have stopped.


----------



## tiassa

Mine went well, and it was combined with RCN going "all digital" (which engendered a major realignment of all the TV channels). Other than waiting for all the various upgrades and changes to download, it was pretty painless. I think the "video freeze, while audio plays on" bug seems to be fixed (I used to be able to get it fairly consistently if I toggled between 2 HD streams with the "enter/last" button (as opposed to putting one on each tuner and switching with the "Live TV" button)


----------



## zand94

(BTW - i'm reposting to this thread as it looks like it's the main 9.4 thread)

A few items i've already noticed undocumented by anyone else - is anyone else seeing these?

#1 - This wasn't the first one i noticed but i feel the most important - MRV by 2 different tivos from a 3rd and no problem transferring the 2nd program AT THE SAME TIME!

#2 - My 2nd TivoHD received the 9.4 before my first one... and one thing I noticed when doing anything with the remote set to #1 is that the #2 (with 9.4) was not acknowledging any remote button pushes with the amber light.
(I was worried that #2 had locked up as i've had that problem alot and this was usually a sure sign) - I switched over to #2 and it was working fine. so - today #1 gets 9.4 and I test my theory - with 9.4 the tivo your remote is switched to is the only one that shows the acknowledgment amber lights

(btw - S2DT with it's latest software is still showing these acknowledgements)

#3 - well just noticed the 1 hour SD show i'd transfered from #2 to #1 at the same time as the S2DT was transferring a show from #2 completed in around 15min - Does this mean MRV transfer speeds have increased??

Just some thoughts


----------



## morac

cliffdunaway said:


> So, before 9.4, when I would "view all upcoming Wishlist programs", a wishlist would show each movie only once. And with 40+ wishlists, even then I would occasionally run over the 200 line limit, and the remaining wishlists would not be displayed.
> 
> After 9.4, it lists every time a movie is on, even if on the same channel. The result of these multiple listings is that many of my wishlists for popular actors list the same movie 3 or 4 times. So with almost every wishlist getting maxed out at 10 lines, I am now waay over the 200 line limit.


If I had to wager on why this was changed, it probably has something to do an issue with ARWL for movies not handling conflicts very well.

Since the WL used to only find the next showing of a movie, if that WL was set as an ARWL and it conflicted with a higher priority SP, then the movie would not be scheduled to record even if it was showing on another channel or some time shortly in the future.


----------



## Mike Lang

Sweet, this fixed the S-L-O-W HDMI handshake issue I had with my TiVo HD. I have 3 HD-DVRs (HR10-250, HR20, & TiVo HD) along with a DVD player running into a Monoprice HDMI switch. While the other 3 would display within 3 seconds, the TiVo HD has always taken 10-13 seconds. As of today, it's as fast as the rest.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

cliffdunaway said:


> Background: if you are looking at All Upcoming WishList recordings, those results are limited to 10 per wish, with a 200 line total.
> 
> So, before 9.4, when I would "view all upcoming Wishlist programs", a wishlist would show each movie only once. And with 40+ wishlists, even then I would occasionally run over the 200 line limit, and the remaining wishlists would not be displayed.
> 
> After 9.4, it lists every time a movie is on, even if on the same channel. The result of these multiple listings is that many of my wishlists for popular actors list the same movie 3 or 4 times. So with almost every wishlist getting maxed out at 10 lines, I am now waay over the 200 line limit.
> 
> So I had to delete many wishlists and change others to HD only.
> 
> But hey, at least the reboots/freezes have stopped.


To be honest, I've never used that option. Heck, I didn't even realize it was there. Now that you've pointed it out, it is handier than checking each WL.


----------



## Lajonesin

As soon as I got the summer upgrade, my Tivo HD has been acting up. Most shows say 'partial' by one minute if it's an hour long program but 2 hour programs partial at around 1:32. Strange thing is I watched to see if the red light went off so I could avoid this but it never did. However, the show was still partially recorded. This all stared immediately upon receiving the upgrade. Any suggestions on what this could be? I've rebooted and nothing is fixed.


----------



## morac

Do they just say partial or are they actual partial records, i.e. 59 minute records for an hour show? There are a number of things that can cause a partial recording:
1. TiVo restart - doesn't sound like the case
2. Loss of signal - This could be your cause since the red light will stay on.
3. Clipping - This will be noted if you look at the show info

You best bet is to watch a show as it's being recorded. If you don't see anything strange and it's still showing as partial, then something is wrong.


----------



## Amnesia

jeffshome said:


> I hope they fixed the Suggestion group is empty when it is not _(...)_


Nope, at least not the problem I see.

If I go to the Suggestions list and press "Clear" to delete something, about 1/3 of the time, I get a message that the Suggestions group is empty (when it's not). I press left arrow to go back to Now Playing and sure enough the Suggestions group is there with a number of items in it.

I had this problem in 9.3 and I still have the problem in 9.4


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Amnesia said:


> Nope, at least not the problem I see.
> 
> If I go to the Suggestions list and press "Clear" to delete something, about 1/3 of the time, I get a message that the Suggestions group is empty (when it's not). I press left arrow to go back to Now Playing and sure enough the Suggestions group is there with a number of items in it.
> 
> I had this problem in 9.3 and I still have the problem in 9.4


I've seen this occur with other folders. But everything is ok if I go back to the list and reopen the folder. It's been that way for a long time.


----------



## Amnesia

Yes, but I had thought that 9.4 was supposed to have fixed this...


----------



## cdp1276

Anyone having odd reboots of the S3 after 9.4 upgrade? I have the DVR Expander on this S3 and was just watching a show the other day and the box just rebooted. Then tonight I went to watch a show I recorded awhile ago. IT has all the details and I press play and it goes to a gray screen, nothing plays and I have no control over the box and then it reboots. I tried again the same show and same issue. Never had any problems before this 9.4 upgrade that I just got last week. Thoughts?

Update, so I watched a different recorded show from last week without issue. Now I went to a movie that is 1 hour 45 mins long that was recorded 8+ months ago. I watch 30mins into it fine. However at a certain point the S3 reboots and crashes during this movie. I have gone back to that point in the movie 3 times and same result each time, the box reboots.

Any idea what I can do? I find it hard to believe my hard drive could be failing when it is functioning fine otherwise. Plus two days ago the first time I saw it reboot during playback of a show I went back to that one and it resumed fine.


----------



## jasong2001

I have deleted the Update 9.4 message 4 times and each day I come back and find it on my Tivo S3 as a new Unread message.

Any ideas?


----------



## TiVoJerry

jasong2001 said:


> I have deleted the Update 9.4 message 4 times and each day I come back and find it on my Tivo S3 as a new Unread message.
> 
> Any ideas?


Send me a PM with your TSN and a short description of the problem (I get a LOT of PMs) and I'll take a look.


----------



## segaily

Since I got 9.4 I have been having issues with one of my tuners / cable cards on my S3. On all my encrypted digital channels I am having real pixilization / break up problems making recording unwatchable on one tuner. It is only happening with one of my 2 tuners the other one works fine. It is on all encrypted channels and does not matter if it is HD or not. The TiVo is saying my signal strength is at 90. 

I have not called support yet and am rebooting now to see if it makes a difference. Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## segaily

Just on update on my last post. The reboot solved my problem for the moment anyway. Hopefully it will not happen again anytime soon.


----------



## richsadams

segaily said:


> Just on update on my last post. The reboot solved my problem for the moment anyway. Hopefully it will not happen again anytime soon.


Thanks for keeping us posted. (Too often things get fixed, but folks forget to post so their problem(s) just hang there when in fact all is well.)

A reboot has been TiVo's first suggestion when something goes wrong for years so it seems it works more often than not. Glad to hear yours is doing fine now. :up:


----------



## hmm52

As one ages there is the increasing chance of making a fool of oneself by declaring something inane. "Hey! Did you see the sun rise in the east this morning?" Blank stares. 'What number should we call for this lunatic?' "What? did I forget to dress myself?" Look down. Nevertheless I'm pretty sure there were two improvements to buffering capabilities with 9.4 that make the S3 *much* nicer to use. Particularly for an inattentive TV watcher. Not so much to the "live"buffer; more an addition of a "hidden' buffer as I see it. I may be wrong but I haven't noticed these abilities before on the S3, or on 2 Sony DVRs owned since '05.

The first thing seen was the ability to hold the live buffer from one channel while offset scheduled recordings were occurring on two other channels. I was time slipping MSNBC program to end at 9:00pm. 11-12 minutes of buffer still remained shortly before 9:00. Alert message appears, "OK to change channels?" Yes. 2nd red light displayed. Recording began. But the MSNBC buffer was not flushed, so I watched it to the end. Display on TV then switched immediately to beginning of Tennis Channel program, 9:00pm, same tuner. Very cool.

The second has been discussed on this thread already. 30 or 60 minute buffer with 9.4? Yes or no? Sort of both, depending on which buffer you're talking about - live or hidden. The displayed and navigable "live" buffer hasn't changed. Still 30 minutes. But unless I'm nearly brain dead (a chance), it wasn't possible before 9.4 to retrieve more than this by choosing to save a recording. I did this repeatedly last night on the same channel. There was always a "hidden" buffer available to retrieve, probably up to an additional 30 minutes. Each time with a part of previous program included; a little odd. Hidden buffer started at channel tune moment or when prior recording ended. Very welcome feature to have.

So, has my senility phase begun? Or has TiVo made their DVR much more flexible for their laziest customers?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I noticed the same thing as hmm52. I turned on live TV and an episode of Star Trek (TOS) was on. I didn't want to watch it right then so I thought that I would record it. I waited for the buffer to start at the top of the hour (beginning of the show, end of buffer at :30) and hit Record. When it returned to live TV there were several minutes of the previous program on the front of the Star Trek recording.


----------



## MickeS

hmm52 said:


> The first thing seen was the ability to hold the live buffer from one channel while offset scheduled recordings were occurring on two other channels. I was time slipping MSNBC program to end at 9:00pm. 11-12 minutes of buffer still remained shortly before 9:00. Alert message appears, "OK to change channels?" Yes. 2nd red light displayed. Recording began. But the MSNBC buffer was not flushed, so I watched it to the end. Display on TV then switched immediately to beginning of Tennis Channel program, 9:00pm, same tuner. Very cool.


That's how it's always worked with the live buffer.


----------



## hmm52

Then it's senility onset. But I am certain that the Sonys could never do this; buffer is flushed the instant of channel change. Haven't done much offset recording with S3, so wasn't sure about buffer - 2 tuners.


----------



## jrm01

If you are watching LiveTV and a scheduled recording forces a channel change the buffer you are watching is still there. No change.

If you press Record button while watching LiVe TV you will very likely get more that the Live buffer tacked on the beginning. No change.

Sun rose in the East today. No change, although it did freeze slightly at the horizon. Probably a 9.4 bug.


----------



## MickeS

hmm52 said:


> Then it's senility onset. But I am certain that the Sonys could never do this; buffer is flushed the instant of channel change.


I don't know about the Sony's, but I know that my Series 2 and 3 always flush the buffer if I change the channel on the same tuner manually during live TV, however if the change is due to a scheduled recording starting, it will NOT flush the buffer.


----------



## jrm01

MickeS said:


> I don't know about the Sony's, but I know that my Series 2 and 3 always flush the buffer if I change the channel on the same tuner manually during live TV, however if the change is due to a scheduled recording starting, it will NOT flush the buffer.


That is correct and it is also frustrating. Never could understand why it couldn't be maintained even on a manual channel change. Several times I've been watching live buffer and meant to hit Instant Replay and got the "1" button by mistake, wiping out my buffer.


----------



## hmm52

jrm01 said:


> If you are watching LiveTV and a scheduled recording forces a channel change the buffer you are watching is still there. No change.
> 
> If you press Record button while watching LiVe TV you will very likely get more that the Live buffer tacked on the beginning. No change.
> 
> Sun rose in the East today. No change, although it did freeze slightly at the horizon. Probably a 9.4 bug.


"Freeze slightly at the horizon" or locked up because of Verizon?

At least my post generated a list of contacts to PM if I want to know further capabilities of S3. True they can also do laundry?

FWIW Sony buffer is straightforward. Up to 90 minutes, all displayed; never crosses program ends/beginnings; lost with manual or scheduled channel changes. Many halves of football games vanished through accidental button pushes. So much for timing a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bulmer

Well, my experience with 3 days of 9.4 on my S3 is definitely much worse than the previous software version in terms of pixelation, jitters and short video lockups on HD channels. This is very frustrating....even my family is like "what's wrong with Tivo?"

Even watching "live TV" on HD channels is fraught with video problems. Very unfortunate...just in time for the Olympics too.

One more reboot before I call support....

Steve


----------



## mattack

jrm01 said:


> That is correct and it is also frustrating. Never could understand why it couldn't be maintained even on a manual channel change. Several times I've been watching live buffer and meant to hit Instant Replay and got the "1" button by mistake, wiping out my buffer.


Hit clear right away before the # hits.

I understand why you would want this, and I too want many more "geeky" things (e.g. free space indicator, though I think that's really far from geeky)..

But it would CONFUSE THE HELL out of real people if they COULD NOT CHANGE THE CHANNEL (as far as they are concerned) unless they were all the way caught up to real time.


----------



## jrm01

> Hit clear right away before the # hits.


Thanks. Never thought of that.



> But it would CONFUSE THE HELL out of real people if they COULD NOT CHANGE THE CHANNEL (as far as they are concerned) unless they were all the way caught up to real time.


Not my suggestion. Just maintain the buffer thru the change, multiple channels within the buffer. But that would probably be confusing also. I think as a priority request it should be somewhere in the 150-200 range.


----------



## morac

bulmer said:


> Well, my experience with 3 days of 9.4 on my S3 is definitely much worse than the previous software version in terms of pixelation, jitters and short video lockups on HD channels. This is very frustrating....even my family is like "what's wrong with Tivo?"


It might not be the S3. I just got 9 new HD channels in my area (Comcast) and immediately noticed bizarre problems with them at times including stuttering, short video freezes, loss of audio and pixelation. I might have blamed my S3 since there were no corrected or uncorrected errors on the channels, but the same exact problems show up on my cable box so it's a broadcast problem (at least in my area).


----------



## jrm01

morac said:


> It might not be the S3. I just got 9 new HD channels in my area (Comcast) and immediately noticed bizarre problems with them at times including stuttering, short video freezes, loss of audio and pixelation. I might have blamed my S3 since there were no corrected or uncorrected errors on the channels, but the same exact problems show up on my cable box so it's a broadcast problem (at least in my area).


In some areas Comcast is getting more capacity for HD channels by transmitting 3 HD channels per QAM instead of 2. I wonder if that is what is happening to you.


----------



## aaronwt

I know in my area some of the Comcast HD channels are 3 per QAM. But the only problems I have noted are more pixelation/macroblocking. Some channels have a noticeable difference when I compare it to the FIOS channel.
But I haven't seen any freezing, stuttering, or loss of audio from Comcast.


----------



## Laserfan

Software 9.4 just hit my S3 and TivoPlayList stopped working. It worked immediately prior AFAICT and now I get a "Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login information". So then I try accessing my S3 using IE

https://<Tivo ip-address>/nowplaying/index.html

and I get "Can't find server". Next I go to Tivo's Network Diags and see a "Port Configuration Test: Failed" which says to make a Tivo Service connection and try again but still it say "Failed"

Is there something else I can try? Some place on the Tivo where I have to Enable the "web server" built-in to it? 

p.s. I just check my Account settings online and tivo.com says Transfers are still enabled for this machine.


----------



## srothkin

Had some really interesting wierdness happen this week. I have season passes for Last Comic Standing and America's Got Talent (both on the NBC HD station). The AGT vegas results showed up in the now playing list under LCS, and the LCS finale showed up under AGT (and was recorded at 3am instead of the regular time). Fortunately it recorded both shows in their entirety despite swapping the filing/labeling.

The recording history showed that the LCS finale in its original time slot was not recorded because someone in our household modified the season pass. Nobody made any changes, so I don't know where it got that from!


----------



## windracer

Laserfan said:


> Software 9.4 just hit my S3 and TivoPlayList stopped working. It worked immediately prior AFAICT and now I get a "Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login information".


This might be a dumb question, but have you tried rebooting your S3? Occasionally the web server in mine seems to stop responding like that and a reboot fixes it.


----------



## Laserfan

windracer said:


> This might be a dumb question, but have you tried rebooting your S3? Occasionally the web server in mine seems to stop responding like that and a reboot fixes it.


Ha, ha! I just came back here to say, "Well I just tried rebooting and it worked!" 

That Port Configuration Test still shows Failed but I don't care.

Thanks for replying windracer. :up:


----------



## andyf

Both tests, Port Config test and DNS test are Succeeded on my Series 3.


----------



## toddc

Any news on 9.4 on series 2?


----------



## lrhorer

toddc said:


> Any news on 9.4 on series 2?


It is fairly unlikely 9.4 will appear on the S2. Version 9.4 makes use of a number of hardware features not available on the S2. I expect the S2 may have its development capped, and all you may see is bug fixes or upgrades which accommodate things like DTV adapters. Certainly at the very least I expect the development stream has branched, since S2 will need the DTV adapters while the S3s don't need them and couldn't use them if they did, and the S2s don't have H.264 decoders.


----------



## windracer

Laserfan said:


> Ha, ha! I just came back here to say, "Well I just tried rebooting and it worked!"
> 
> Thanks for replying windracer. :up:


Sometimes it's the simple things ...  Glad I could help.


----------



## steve614

lrhorer said:


> It is fairly unlikely 9.4 will appear on the S2. Version 9.4 makes use of a number of hardware features not available on the S2. I expect the S2 may have its development capped, and all you may see is bug fixes or upgrades which accommodate things like DTV adapters. Certainly at the very least I expect the development stream has branched, since S2 will need the DTV adapters while the S3s don't need them and couldn't use them if they did, and the S2s don't have H.264 decoders.


The S2 is going to get at least one more update so that it can handle the aforementioned DTV tuners. Whether or not it's called 9.4 is anyone's guess.
After that, who knows.


----------



## Laserfan

Laserfan said:


> Software 9.4 just hit my S3 and TivoPlayList stopped working. It worked immediately prior AFAICT and now I get a "Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login information". So then I try accessing my S3 using IE
> 
> https://<Tivo ip-address>/nowplaying/index.html
> 
> and I get "Can't find server". Next I go to Tivo's Network Diags and see a "Port Configuration Test: Failed" which says to make a Tivo Service connection and try again but still it say "Failed"


Well, it turns-out that TivoPlayList v0.61 works just once, then it clobbers the Tivo somehow such that it has to be rebooted again. Specifically, if I ask TPL to download more than one file at a time, it completes the first file but then upon starting the 2nd file it aborts, leaving a 0 byte file and my Tivo in a state where https access doesn't work anymore (requiring a reboot). If I ask TPL to DL just one file at a time, this works over & over again. But there must be something new in v9.4 that TPL doesn't like.


----------



## toddc

lrhorer said:


> It is fairly unlikely 9.4 will appear on the S2. Version 9.4 makes use of a number of hardware features not available on the S2. I expect the S2 may have its development capped, and all you may see is bug fixes or upgrades which accommodate things like DTV adapters. Certainly at the very least I expect the development stream has branched, since S2 will need the DTV adapters while the S3s don't need them and couldn't use them if they did, and the S2s don't have H.264 decoders.


Makes sense, but I thought they try to keep the versions the same. There are some things that could be rolled out to the S2 such as folder play/folder delete. Also they seem to have been wanting to keep the software somewhat in sync as far as version numbers. I know there will be updates to S2 for things like the adapters. I suspect the software people working on the [email protected] will roll changes when they get something significant done.


----------



## kwbdc

I must be in the minority but after getting a weird message that I only had 2 days of guide data left?? my TivoHD has worked flawlessly w/o any freezing...just in time for the Olympics! knock on wood!


----------



## TiVoJerry

kwbdc said:


> I must be in the minority but after getting a weird message that I only had 2 days of guide data left?? my TivoHD has worked flawlessly w/o any freezing...just in time for the Olympics! knock on wood!


I review the case reports during the initial rollout phase and am surprised at the number of people having connections problems, via phone or network, that do not know they have a problem until it is time to download software.

For phone users, they don't know they have a slow connection until it's time to download a large file. Daily connections for them are either failing sporadically or taking much longer due to the slow speeds, but succeed frequently enough that they don't know they've missed a day or two. Luckily the SW downloads are incremental, so if they don't resolve the cause of the slow transfers they can keep trying and ultimately finish, but sometimes not before they run completely out of PGD. Just one of many reasons to go to a network connection.


----------



## Tom White

TiVoJerry said:


> I review the case reports during the initial rollout phase and am surprised at the number of people having connections problems, via phone or network, that do not know they have a problem until it is time to download software.
> 
> For phone users, they don't know they have a slow connection until it's time to download a large file. Daily connections for them are either failing sporadically or taking much longer due to the slow speeds, but succeed frequently enough that they don't know they've missed a day or two. Luckily the SW downloads are incremental, so if they don't resolve the cause of the slow transfers they can keep trying and ultimately finish, but sometimes not before they run completely out of PGD. *Just one of many reasons to go to a network connection.*


Except for those of us out in the sticks where DSL is not even available. A minor penalty for being able to go home and actually get away from it all.


----------



## Laserfan

Tom White said:


> Except for those of us out in the sticks...


My dialup speeds tend to <12kbps owing to having to go long distance I suppose. So we have satellite (Hughesnet), which restricts bytes-you-can-download, thus we still can't download video, but at least software downloads are faster and Tivo gets guide data & updates w/o any problem.


----------



## bareyb

Tom White said:


> Except for those of us out in the sticks where DSL is not even available. A *minor* penalty for being able to go home and actually get away from it all.


You call that MINOR? Dude. Move to where the people are.


----------



## ccrider2

Laserfan said:


> My dialup speeds tend to <12kbps owing to having to go long distance I suppose. So we have satellite (Hughesnet), which restricts bytes-you-can-download, thus we still can't download video, but at least software downloads are faster and Tivo gets guide data & updates w/o any problem.


Ya, Hughes is a real Byte in the arss! I think their days are numbered anyway. After the digital transition next February, there will be some empty bandwidth out there for wireless providers to snatch up. We've already got a service here in Central Indiana (NDwave) that provides the same low speed as Hughes for $20 less per month....with no DL limit...My 18 month commitment is almost expired. 

Chris


----------



## ccrider2

This seems to have started about the time I got the update..... I don't think it ever happened before. If the buffer is full and I do a fast rewind to the beginning, the picture will freeze and the only way out of it is to toggle to the other tuner and back, which returns me to the full buffer. If I don't let it completely rewind, stop it just short, then rewind till it reaches the buffer start... its OK.

Anyone seeing this? Or Has this bug always been there.

Chris

I've got an S3 .... stock.


----------



## mattack

I definitely see 'weirdnesses' with FF/rewind on 9.4 on both my S3 & TivoHD. I *also* think that the hard drive in my S3 is going. But I have nothing to suspect the hard drive in my TivoHD is going.

Basically, FF/rewind seem a lot less smooth than they used to be. They're choppy. Even FFing all the way up to 'live' or the end of a recording ends up pausing for a while (it SEEMS like a few seconds), then jumps back (as if you hit play).

The problems are worse on the S3, but that's likely due to the (presumed) hard drive issues.


----------



## a68oliver

ccrider2 said:


> If the buffer is full and I do a fast rewind to the beginning, the picture will freeze and the only way out of it is to toggle to the other tuner and back, which returns me to the full buffer.


My S3 with 9.4 did this just yesterday. I toggled to the other tuner and back to recover.


----------



## ccrider2

a68oliver said:


> My S3 with 9.4 did this just yesterday. I toggled to the other tuner and back to recover.


Hopefully the Engineers at Tivo will pick up on this and correct it if a lot of owners have this problem. Until then I'll have to stop it short of the buffer start. No more running to the fridge while rewinding my buffer. 

How's about a comment from Mr "TiVoJerry"? Got your ears on buddy? 

Chris


----------



## jrm01

ccrider2 said:


> If the buffer is full and I do a fast rewind to the beginning, the picture will freeze and the only way out of it is to toggle to the other tuner and back, which returns me to the full buffer.


Although this is a bug that needs to be fixed, I don't understand why you would want to "rewind" to the beginning. Why not just use skip-to-beginning function (rewind & Skip keys). That gets you there with two keystrokes in 2 seconds.


----------



## shrike4242

ccrider2 said:


> This seems to have started about the time I got the update..... I don't think it ever happened before. If the buffer is full and I do a fast rewind to the beginning, the picture will freeze and the only way out of it is to toggle to the other tuner and back, which returns me to the full buffer. If I don't let it completely rewind, stop it just short, then rewind till it reaches the buffer start... its OK.
> 
> Anyone seeing this? Or Has this bug always been there.
> 
> Chris
> 
> I've got an S3 .... stock.


I didn't have this issue until the 9.4 update.

My symptom on this issue is if I FF through a recorded show or a buffer, and then hit the backup 7 sec button during the 1-2 sec pause, I end up at the end of the buffer/recorded show.

My S3 is stock internally, though has a 750GB Seagate DB35.3 and an Antec MX-1 external enclosure.


----------



## TiVoJerry

I'm interested in hearing more about the FF/RWD oddities. I always use the Advance button to skip to the start immediately. I just tried what you mentioned and it didn't work, but I had two Suggestions recording and am using the supported DVR Expander.

Because there are already two differing symptoms being described, it might be best to start new threads on them. If we do stick to using this thread, people will need to be clear what issue they are reporting on. 

I'd also like to know whether or not this involves 1 or both tuners recording or not, as well as which make/model external drive you have (if any).


----------



## ccrider2

TiVoJerry said:


> I'm interested in hearing more about the FF/RWD oddities. I always use the Advance button to skip to the start immediately. I just tried what you mentioned and it didn't work, but I had two Suggestions recording and am using the supported DVR Expander.
> 
> Because there are already two differing symptoms being described, it might be best to start new threads on them. If we do stick to using this thread, people will need to be clear what issue they are reporting on.
> 
> I'd also like to know whether or not this involves 1 or both tuners recording or not, as well as which make/model external drive you have (if any).


TiVoJerry,
Perhaps what we need is a clear explanation of how the "skip-ahead" and "skip-back" buttons are supposed to work. Both as set from factory, and set as "skip-ahead" ??seconds. (Can't remember the key combination required to do this) I was unaware of using the rewind button with the skip button, and what it accomplishes, as in an above post. (this seems to be a much easier alternative to the rewind button only)

Could setting the "skip-ahead" to "seconds" rather than "to the end" be causing a problem?

I've got a stock S3, except for the "skip-ahead" set to "so many seconds" instead of "to the end". No expander. Right now I'm recording two shows, so I tried playing a 3rd recorded show, and the rewinding from the end DIDN'T cause the problem. I also just tried rewinding one of the recording tuners from it's current spot and no problem....go figure. I'll have to wait till I have no recordings going on to check to see if it's just the live buffer where the problem crops up. I'll try to get to this tomorrow, and see if I can be more concise as to where the problem is occurring.

Thanks for your time,

Chris


----------



## jrm01

ccrider2 said:


> Could setting the "skip-ahead" to "seconds" rather than "to the end" be causing a problem?


Setting the Advance Button to 30-second skip has no affect on the skipping functions. If you are watching a recording and press Rewind then press Advance (->|) it will skip back to the previous tick mark. Press the Advance Button again and it goes back another tick mark. To go forward just use the FF and Advance in the same way. If you are watching LiveTV it will advance to the beginning of the buffer or end of buffer instead of to tick marks.

Of course if you have not set the 30-second skip the Advance button toggles between the beginning of buffer and the end of buffer. That's why I was wondering why someone would start rewinding and go the fridge waiting for it to get back to the beginning.

BTW, TiVo does not charge extra for watching a recording and forgetting to Rewind when you're done.


----------



## TiVoJerry

Skip ahead functionality (off the top of my head):
"The button" = the button above the "3" that looks like "->|"

Official functionality:
When playback occurs at normal speed, pressing the Advance button will jump the cursor to end of available video. Another press will jump you to the beginning. This behavior is the same for LiveTV and recorded playback.

When using FF or RWD in a recorded program, including one currently being recorded, pressing this button will make the cursor jump to the next tick mark. Tick marks occur every 15 minutes for programs under 3 hours (or maybe 4....I'm not gonna look it up), after which it goes up to a 30-minute interval. This functionality does not work in non-recorded LiveTV (for consistency's sake I'd rather it worked the same as for recordings, even though that only allows a maximum of two separate tick marks, but that's my personal peeve).

On a side note, this same button is also used to jump ahead a day in the guide on the S3 & HD platforms, when the highlight is on the left column. 

30-second skip:
When this is activated, the button will still behave the same at normal viewing speed, but when used with FF/RWD it will jump you 30 seconds rather than to a tick mark. Some prefer this method to skipping commercials than using FF, although I'm not one of them. I prefer to see if something catches my eye in the background.....that "funny commercial" I hear about or movie previews.

EDIT #1 (since jrm01 posted whilst I was writing): I could be a bit off target on this, as I've only heard of people using 30-sec skip going forward, so it may not work going backward. Again, it's not something I use myself.

EDIT #2, 8/18/08: After testing this at home a little, I see that FF/RWD skip-to-tic functionality behaves normally when 30-sec skip is engaged, but you cannot jump to the end/start of a program directly.


----------



## jrm01

TiVoJerry said:


> 30-second skip:
> When this is activated, the button will still behave the same at normal viewing speed, but when used with FF/RWD it will jump you 30 seconds rather than to a tick mark.


Other way around. At normal speed it jumps 30 seconds (forward only). With FF/Rew it operates the same as when 30-sec skip isn't used.


----------



## jrm01

TiVoJerry said:


> Skip ahead functionality (off the top of my head):
> "The button" = the button above the "3" that looks like "->|"


I always thought that buton should be called Skip, since it's functions (alone or with other keys are):

1. Skip to the end
2. Skip to the beginning
3. Skip forward to tick
4. Skip back to tick
5. Skip 30 seconds
6. Skip to next day in guide

Telling someone to skip to the previous tick (backwards) by pressing the Advance button (with Rew) is kind of like telling a Windows user that to Stop Windows you first click on Start.


----------



## TiVoJerry

jrm01 said:


> Other way around. At normal speed it jumps 30 seconds (forward only). With FF/Rew it operates the same as when 30-sec skip isn't used.


I stand corrected.


----------



## TiVoJerry

I totally forgot one of my favorite features of the Advance/skip/jump button! It let you jump to the end of many screens that generate a long list, such as Now Playing. In this example, you can get straight to the DVRs you'd like to MRV from rather than page or, heaven forbid, arrow down.


----------



## morac

The only issue I've seen consistently in day to day use with FF/REW in 9.4 is the 1 or 2 second pauses that occur after pressing play when FF/REW at 2x and 3x speed and only with-in about the last 10&#37; of the buffer (for 3X speed, slightly less for 2X speed). For FF it's the last 10%. For REW it's the first 10%. This affects all buffers (live and recorded) for any and all playback items (downloads, digital cable recordings, OTA recordings, analog recording) with the possible exception of YouTube which I didn't try.

For example for a 30 minute recording, if I fast forward at 3X speed and press play before the mark hits 25 minutes, playback is instant. After 25 minutes, theres a few second pause before playback continues. Similarly for 3X rewind, after 5 minutes is fine, but before 5 minutes is not.


It's annoying, but definitely not critical. A work around is to press pause, then play. My guess is the algorithm that handles the "jump back" (for lack of a better name) when pressing play at higher FF/REW speeds doesn't handle the beginning/end of the buffer as well in 9.4 as it did in prior versions.


----------



## mattack

morac said:


> The only issue I've seen consistently in day to day use with FF/REW in 9.4 is the 1 or 2 second pauses that occur after pressing play when FF/REW at 2x and 3x speed and only with-in about the last 10% of the buffer (for 3X speed, slightly less for 2X speed). For FF it's the last 10%. For REW it's the first 10%. This affects all buffers (live and recorded) for any and all playback items (downloads, digital cable recordings, OTA recordings, analog recording) with the possible exception of YouTube which I didn't try.


That's a good description of it. (Oh we really need an official way to report bugs..)

I also see it when I just hit 'the end' by FFing all the way to the end.


----------



## a68oliver

TiVoJerry said:


> I'm interested in hearing more about the FF/RWD oddities. I always use the Advance button to skip to the start immediately. I just tried what you mentioned and it didn't work, but I had two Suggestions recording and am using the supported DVR Expander.


FWIW, regarding the fast rewind (3x) to the beginning of the live buffer...

I had previously chimed in saying I had noticed the problem. However, I just tried to reproduce it and failed. I have a stock S3 with cablecards watching the live buffer (not recording anything) of an HD broadcast of the local NBC affiliate over Comcast.

I also tried the skip button and it also worked as expected.

I am not sure what is different today compared to the day I found the bug.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

TiVoJerry said:


> This functionality does not work in non-recorded LiveTV (for consistency's sake I'd rather it worked the same as for recordings, even though that only allows a maximum of two separate tick marks, but that's my personal peeve).


Glad to hear somebody else has the same peeve. It's not that big a deal now, but will be a bigger deal when Tivo goes to a bigger live TV buffer.


----------



## Beachbum55

I installed a refurbed S3 a couple of weeks ago that is now running 9.4. Everything is running fine, but it seems as though there is a longer delay navigating between Tivo menus than I recall with previous S3 running 8.xx. For example, if I'm on live TV and I hit the Tivo button to go to the menu, I notice a delay.

Still 100&#37; than some of the Comcast boxes that I've used, but my old S3 was much faster than the new one.


----------



## jgerry

I've been getting some FF/RW weirdness after the 9.4 update too. Seems to "stick" now and then when I'm FFing mostly, usually when I'm in the last 5 minutes of a program. I'll hit FF, then it'll freeze, then it'll be at the end of the program. 

I'm also getting some weird, seemingly random behavior, like I'm hitting keys on the remote. Except I'm not.


----------



## c3po33

jgerry said:


> I've been getting some FF/RW weirdness after the 9.4 update too. Seems to "stick" now and then when I'm FFing mostly, usually when I'm in the last 5 minutes of a program. I'll hit FF, then it'll freeze, then it'll be at the end of the program.


That's exactly whats happening to me to, a little annoying to say the least.


----------



## AGBulls

Since we've installed 9.4, Amazon unbox and none of the downloadble/streamable content works. I was able to stream one YouTube video and now that menu option doesn't work either. I click on it, I see the little clock and then it hangs and goes back to the previous menu. 

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## cpersson

AGBulls said:


> Since we've installed 9.4, Amazon unbox and none of the downloadble/streamable content works. I was able to stream one YouTube video and now that menu option doesn't work either. I click on it, I see the little clock and then it hangs and goes back to the previous menu.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


Yep, this is the case for me as well. Up until 2 days ago everything worked fine but now I can't access any of downloadble/streamable content. I know I am connected properly to the internet since I can connect to the tivo server and I can also do MRV.


----------

